# سر التقديس في المسيح - موضوع روحي لاهوتي يختص بحياتنا حسب التدبير الخلاصي وتجسد الكلمة



## aymonded (21 مايو 2020)

​*سر التقديس في المسيح - موضوع روحي لاهوتي *
*يختص بحياتنا المسيحية حسب التدبير الخلاصي وتجسد الكلمة*
*(يتم فيه الشرح السليم لمعنى تأليه (وليس تأله) الإنسان في المسيح*
*وشركة الطبيعة الإلهية حسب إعلان الإنجيل)*
*===========================================*
*[FONT=&quot]سرّ يسـوع تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شهادة حية لإيمان مُسَلَّم من جيل إلى جيل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]+ *​*[FONT=&quot]من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد – 1كورنثوس 6: 17 +*​​ [FONT=&quot]سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان ​[FONT=&quot](​[FONT=&quot]أي تأهيل الطبيعة البشرية للحياة مع الله​)​ [FONT=&quot]كمجال حي لنتذوق عمل المسيح الخلاصي في حياتنا الشخصية​​ 
*===========================================*







*قد سبق وتم وضع الموضوع على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميع الدراسة كموضوع واحد كامل*
*على فقرات كاملة لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع دراسي في المنتدى*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====
*
*+ تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــد* 
*1*– *مقدمــــــــــــــــــة* 
*2* – *غاية التجسـد الإلهي* 
*3* – *تقديس البشرية في المسيح* 
*4* – *الجســـــــــــــــد البشري مجال مناسب لعمل الله* 
*5* – *اتحادنا بالله لم يُغير بشريتنا عن طبعها الإنساني* 
*6* – *الاتحاد بالله لا يُفرض على الإنسان* 
*7* – *الاتحــــــاد بالله امتداد دائم للإنسان* 
*8*– *التقديس والتبني كخبرة وعلامته في الإنسان* 
*9* – *علامة التقديس أو الاتحــــــــاد بالله*
*[FONT=&quot]==============================
[FONT=&quot]تم الكتاب بنعمة الله ​​ *​​*[FONT=&quot]مع ملحوظة أن المراجع موجودة في الحواشي السفلية للموضوع​
[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​[FONT=&quot]
​
[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Download (1.34MB)
==========================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​
_____________________________
وقد رفعت العظات الصوتية الخاصة بالموضوع على اليوتيوب
 وهم على 11 جزء للدخول عليهم بالترتيب أضغط
 هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا​*​​​​​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]* ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2020)

*تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*
==============
​    هذا الموضوع في منتهى الأهمية وهو موضوع تذوق خبرة الحياة المسيحية في واقعنا العملي المُعاش حسب قصد الله الذي تم في ملء الزمان، وهو يخص الحياة المسيحية في عمق معناها الإلهي، لأننا أن لم نحياها على هذا المستوى – واقعياً – فأننا نُعتبَّر لم ندخل للمسحية بعد، لذلك كلامنا هو عن السرً العظيم الذي للتقوى، سرّ ملكوت الله الذي ظهر لنا في ملء الزمان – حسب التدبير - بتجسد اللوغوس شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح مُخلِّص حياتنا من الفساد بإلباسنا ذاته (حسب قصد الآب) مُجدداً حياتنا بفعل موته وقيامته، وإذ وهبنا الروح القدس فصار خلاصنا مضموناً أن خضعنا له وسمعنا صوته ولبينا النداء وعشنا هذا الخلاص الثمين في واقع حياتنا هنا ونحن على الأرض لأنه سيمتد بنا إلى الأبدية.
  *وهذا السرّ العظيم المُعلن لنا بالتجسد الإلهي*​هو الذي أعثر الكثيرين وأربكهم فكرياً، وعلى الأخص الذين يقيسون أمور الله بالعقل والتعقل ويخضعوها للفكر بفحصها على منطق الإنسان الجسداني، فيقعون فريسة لنظرية المعقول والغير معقول، لأن الإنسان في خبرة سقوطه فَقَدَ المنطق السماوي ذو الرؤية المستنيرة التي بها يرى الحقائق الإلهية واضحة أمام عينيه، لأن نور العقل انطفأ وسُلِّمَ للشيطان، فانغلقت حواس الإنسان الروحانية فلم يعد بقادر أن يرى ما لا يُرى، واستتر وانحجب كل ما يخص الطبيعة الإلهية عنه، ومع مرور الأزمنة زحفت الظلمة بالتمام على كل مداركه حتى انفرشت على كيانه كله فمست أعضاء جسده وانعكست في حياته اليومية، حتى أنه نسى وضعه الإنساني الطبيعي المخلوق عليه حسب التدبير، وانحدر للتراب انحداراً سريعاً مروعاً، لذلك سؤاله الدائم محصور في حدود رؤيته القاصرة المنقوصة بكونه عايش في الجسد وليس في الروح، لأنه أمام الإعلانات الإلهية يبدأ في التساؤل الشهير: هل من المعقول أن الله اتحد بنا اتحاد كامل تام حقيقي فعلياً وعملياً، وهل يُعقل أن الإنسان يرتفع للمستوى الإلهي ينظره ويتلامس معهُ، هذا غير معقول، وهل من المعقول أن نأكل جسد الرب ودمه المتحد بلاهوته بلا انفصال (لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين)، هذا غير معقول بالمرة، وهل من المنطق أننا نلتصق بالرب ونصير معه روحاً واحداً، وهل يجوز قط أن نصير أبناء لله في الابن الوحيد كوضع حقيقي حسب التدبير أم هو مُجرد وضع شرفي لقبي مثل ضيف الشرف في الأفلام والمسلسلات!!!
   وهذه بعض من أسئلة كثيرة مُحيره بالنسبة للإنسان الطبيعي الذي عنده جهالة من جهة عمل التدبير الخلاصي، والتي بطبيعتها توضح الغباوة الروحية وعدم الفهم التي سيطرت على العقل، وهي تجعلنا نرى حال الإنسان المُذري إذ أن ليل الظلمة غشى الفكر والقلب معاً، وذلك مثلما أتى نيقوديموس ليلاً ليتكلم مع الله اللوغوس المتجسد المتحد اتحاد حقيقي بطبعنا الإنساني، وبدأ نيقوديموس بحديث منطقي معقول ومُتزن حسب أي إنسان عاقل مفكر لا ريب فيه ولا شك قائلاً:
  *+ *يا مُعلِّم، نعلم أنك أتيت من الله مُعلماً، لأن ليس أحد يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل إن لم يكن الله معه. (يوحنا 3: 2)​    وبالرغم من هذا الحديث المعقول والمرتب والمُقنع للعقل جداً، والذي يُظهر أنه من غير المعقول فعلاً أن يصنع أحد هذه الآيات إن لم يكن الله معه واقعياً، ولكن شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح اللوغوس المتجسد الذي يرى مدى تورط الإنسان في الظلمة، صدم نيقوديموس وعصف بتفكيره بحديث وكلمات غير معقولة بالمرة، ولا تتفق مع أي إنسان طبيعي، إذ أنها منافية للعقل تماماً وكل منطق إنساني، لأنه رداً على كلماته المتزنة من جهة حكمة العقل الطبيعية، نجد أن الرب له حديث خاص جداً وعجيب كل العجب وبعيد عن منطقية التفكير الذي لمُعلِّم اليهود، بل بدت بعيدة تماماً عن كلماته التي نطق بها:
    أجاب يسوع وقال له: "الحق، الحق، أقول لك، إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله" (يوحنا 3: 3) ​    وبالطبع اصطدم نيقوديموس بحجر عثرة مؤلم جداً، فدخل في حالة ربكة عقلية شلت كل تفكيره، فرد بتهكم على كلمات الرب يسوع كمصدوم بالحديث قائلاً:
    قال له نيقوديموس: كيف يُمكن للإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ؟ ألعلَّهُ يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانية ويولد؟ (يوحنا 3: 4)​    فلو دققنا في هذا الحديث نلاحظ لأول وهلة أن رد الرب بعيد عن السؤال، وأيضاً نجد عدم استساغة نيقوديموس للكلام وتهكمه على المعنى، أو ربما حاول أن يفهم، لأنه يبدو أن حديث الرب معهُ غير معقول بالمرة، بل ومنافي لكل عقل ومنطق فعلياً، ولا يُقبل أبداً على مستوى الفحص والخضوع للفلسفة والمناقشات الفكرية المعقولة والجدل بين المفكرين والمتفلسفين، وحتى في التأملات وعلى مستوى الرمز لا يسير الحال بهذا المنطق والشكل، ونجد أن ربنا يسوع رد عليه مرة أخرى موضحاً الإجابة على سؤاله بطريقة غير متوقعة:
  *+ *أجاب يسوع: الحق، الحق، أقول لك، أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله. المولود من الجسد جسدِ هوَّ، والمولود من الروح هو روح. لا تتعجب إني قلت لك ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق. الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من ولد من الروح. (يوحنا 3: 5)​    وبالرغم من الرب قال له لا تتعجب، لكنه ما زال لا يستطيع إلا أن يتعجب ويندهش أكثر من بداية الحديث الغريب بالنسبة لهُ، ويرجع مرة أخرى للغير معقول، ولكن نجد أن رد نيقوديموس الصارخ، فيه حيرة شديدة مع تعجب في عدم فهم تام لكلام الرب: 
  *+ *أجاب نيقوديموس وقال له: "كيف يُمكن أن يكون هذا؟" (يوحنا 3: 9)​    أليس هذا هو نفس كلماتنا حينما نعجز أمام سرّ الله واتحاده بنا ونحاول أن نُمنطق كلمات الإعلان الإلهي ونحوَّر معاني الآيات لنخضعها للمعقول وننفي منها الغير معقول، وذلك لكي نحاول أن نقنع أنفساً وغيرنا بها بحجة إعلان الحق والدفاع عن الإيمان، ولكن كلام المسيح الرب ذات سلطان سماوي ليس من علماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون ولا من حكمة هذا الجيل المعتل، قد هَدم نظرية المعقول والفحص العقلي القاصر على العجز البشري، بل وعصف بها تماماً قائلاً:
  *+ *أجاب يسوع وقال: "أنت معلم إسرائيل ولا تعلم هذا! 
    الحق، الحق، أقول لك، إننا نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا، ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات؟ وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء..
    وهذه هي الدينونة: أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة. (رجاء مراجعة يوحنا 3: 1 إلى 21 وذلك للأهمية) ​    عموماً نجد القديس بولس الرسول صدم العالم كله بكلماته النارية وعصف بكل عقل يطلب المعقول وينفي الغير معقول ولا يقبله:
  *+ *وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة، أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله.. وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المُقنع (المعقول) بل *ببرهان الروح والقوة* (الغير معقول عند الناس)، لكيلا يكون إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله. (راجع للأهمية 1كورنثوس 2: 1 – 19) ​    يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
   + إن كيفية الاتحاد عميقة وفائقة الوصف وفائقة لمداركنا. فمن الجهالة التامة أن نُخضع للبحث العقلي ما يفوق العقل، وأن نحاول أن نُدرك بعقولنا الذي لا يُدرك بالعقل. أم لست تعلم أن ذلك السرّ العميق ينبغي أن يُعبد بإيمان بلا فحص! أما السؤال الجاهل "كيف يُمكن أن يكون هذا؟ فإننا نتركه لنيقوديموس وأمثاله. أما نحن فإننا نقبل بدون تردد أقوال روح الله ونثق أن المسيح القائل: "الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: إننا نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا"[FONT=&quot]​_
============================
__  *في الحقيقة يا إخوتي القُراء وفي واقع التدبير الإلهي *​    فأن الحياة المسيحية هي إعلان سرّ فائق للطبيعة يفوق كل تصورات الإنسان وتخيلاته وفكره وفلسفته، وهو مسرة الله في أن يتحد بجنسنا الضعيف من خلال الابن الوحيد الذي أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان أطاع الآب حتى الموت موت الصليب، إذ دان الخطية في الجسد وصلبنا معه بسرّ غير قابل للفحص، بل حسب قدرته، وقد أعطانا ذاته كرداء [أنتم الذين اعتمدتم للمسيح قد لبستم المسيح] ليوحدنا معه عملياً ليرتقي بنا لعلوه الخاص حيثما هو جالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وبذلك يكون خلاصنا مضموناً وأبديتنا حاضرة، لأنه زرع ملكوته فينا إذ عجن طبعنا بطبعه الخاص بطريقة ما (غير مفحوصة من جهة التفكير العقلي الطبيعي أو الفحص الدراسي الطبي)، فلم يعد هناك حاجز يمنع دخولنا للأقداس لأنه دخل كسابق من أجلنا بجسم بشريتنا، وقد صرنا برّ الله فيه، لذلك أرجوكم لا انا بل هذا الشوق الذي يحرك قلوبكم نحو رب الجنود الكامل لكي تدخلوا في شركة معهُ وتعيشوا في قدس أقداس مجده، أن تصلوا وتركزوا في هذا الموضوع بقلب منفتح ورغبة حقيقية للدخول في سرّ المسيح الرب الإله المتجسد، لكي تنفتح أعين أذهانكم – بنعمة الله وإشراق نور وجهه عليكم – على هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى فتفرح قلوبكم جداً وتبتهجوا بسر الخلاص الثمين.
===========================
 (عن تجسد الابن الوحيد للقديس كيرلس الكبير)_​_
__[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2020)

*1 - مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــة *
*==============*​   في ملء الزمان ظهر الله اللوغوس في الجسد كالتدبير، فتدفق علينا بكل ما له، إذ أخذ ما لنا وأعطانا ما له لذلك نُسبحه ونُمجده ونُزيده علواً، بفرح ومسرة بالغة مع شكر دائم لا ينقطع، وظهور الله في الجسد لا يعني إطلاقاً انه مجرد ظهور مثل أي ظهور لله في العهد القديم، أو لرسالة محددة ثم يرحل عنا ويُفارقنا، بل أن الكلمة صار جسداً (بشكل متلازم أبدياً) وحل بيننا (أي فينا أو في طبيعتنا البشرية أي تشارك في اللحم والدم للسكنى بديمومة بلا انفصال أو على أدق تعبير حسب إنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة: εσκήνωσεν =tented among us  = وهو تعبير يُشير للحضرة الإلهية وسط شعبه في العهد القديم من جهة الخيمة وسحابة المجد الإلهي، ولذلك المعنى هنا = ضرب بخيمته فينا أي سكن فينا فرأينا مجده الحقيقي)[FONT=&quot][1] (يوحنا 1: 14)، فالله اللوغوس وحيد الآب أتى في ملء الزمان – حسب التدبير – ليسكن هيكل بشريتنا الخاص، لا بمجرد اتصال أو بمعاملات خارجية، بل باتحاد واقعي حقيقي ملموس لا رمزية فيه على الإطلاق، لذلك أتى متجسداً ولم يظهر مجرد ظهور، ولذلك يقول الرسول:  كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد *جاء في الجسد* in the flesh فهو من الله؛ فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (1يوحنا 4: 2؛ عبرانيين 2: 14) ​   فالكائن الأزلي قبل الأكوان الذي في حضن الآب، المساوي والجليس والخالق الشريك معه، دخل إلى عالمنا وزماننا هذا، أي في صميم تاريخ البشرية كإنسان مولود من امرأة، اللوغوس اتخذ جسداً أي صار إنساناً؛ تجسد وتأنس مشابهاً لنا، مُجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية: سمعناه، ورأيناه بعيوننا، وشاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة (عبرانيين 4: 15؛ 1يوحنا 1: 1)​   لأننا كيف نسمع ونرى بعيوننا ونشاهد ونلمس روح، لأن كيف يتعامل المادي مع الغير مرئي، وبأي طريقة نتواصل مع من لم يراه أحد من الناس، لأن من هو الذي يستطيع أن يراه ويعيش؟، إلا إذا صار اللوغوس جسداً أي إنساناً، جاعلاً الجسد الإنساني جسده الخاص باتحاد لا يقبل افتراق، وذلك لكي يكون فعلاً جسده هوَّ شخصياً، وليس جسد آخر سواه، فنلمسه ونُشفى، وهو يقدسنا ويرينا ما لا يُمكن أن نراه أو ما نستطيع أن نعرفه بأنفسنا: الله لم يَرَهُ أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّرَ (يوحنا 1: 18) *ونعود نقول ونؤكد:*​والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا (فينا – ضرب بخيمته فينا) وقد رأينا مجده، مجد وحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً.. ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة (يوحنا 1: 14 و16)، ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي: هذا هو مغزى السرّ الأعظم الحاصل من أجلنا، سرّ الله المتجسد من أجلنا.. لقد جاء لكي يجعلنا جميعاً واحداً في المسيح، في ذاك الذي حلَّ فينا بالكمال لكي يُعطينا كل ما له[FONT=&quot] ​_

 ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
   + لاحظوا أرجوكم كيف أن الإنجيلي (يوحنا) اللاهوتي يتوَّج بحكمة كل طبيعة البشر بقوله إن الكلمة قد "حلَّ فينا "فهو يقصد بذلك أن يقول إن تجسد الكلمة لم يحدث لأية غاية أخرى إلا لكي *نغتني* نحن أيضاً بشركة الكلمة بواسطة الروح القدس فنستمد منه غنى التبني[FONT=&quot][ii] [/FONT]
   هكذا أعطانا نعمة البنوة حسب التدبير الفائق، وأصبحنا نحن بذلك مولودين من فوق، مولودين بالروح، لأن فيه هو أولاً حصلت الطبيعة الإنسانية على هذا الميلاد الروحاني، وبولس المتوشح بالله، قال بحكمة الروح ونطق الحق بصواب عظيم: "كما لبسنا صورة الترابي سوف نلبس صورة السماوي"، وقال أيضاً: "الإنسان الأول من تراب ترابي، والإنسان الثاني من السماء. ولكن كما الترابيين مثل الترابي، هكذا سيكون السمائيين مثل السمائي" (1كورنثوس 15: 47 و48 و4)، ونحن ترابيين لأن الموت ملك علينا، ففينا التراب من آدم الأول الترابي أي اللعنة والانحلال اللذين بهما دخل ناموس الخطية في أعضاء جسدنا، وإذ زاغ الكل وأخطأ الجميع فظهر إعلان موت الخطية برائحة فساد لا علاج له عند أحد ولا حتى الناموس المقدس نفسه الذي أظهر مدى تورط الإنسان في جحيم مرارة الموت. 

   ولكن – في الواقع اللاهوتي – صرنا سمائيين إذ نلنا هذا في المسيح يسوع ربنا، لأنه بالطبيعة إله حق من إله حق، وهو اللوغوس من فوق، أي من الله، ونزل إلينا متجسداً بطريقة فائقة، فوُلِدَ بالجسد من الروح القدس والعذراء مريم، أي تجسد وتأنس لكي يجعلنا مثله ونصبح قديسين وبلا فساد، وتنزل إلينا النعمة من فوق بضمان سرّ الاتحاد الفائق العجيب، ويُصبح لنا بداية ثانية وأصل جديد فيه حينما نؤمن به ونعتمد فيه فنلبسه ونلتصق به التصاقاً ونصير معه روحاً واحداً.

   لأن من هو الذي يستطيع أن يصعد للسماء ويسكن هناك بقدرته أو حتى بأعماله مهما ارتقت وصارت في أعلى قيمة إنسانية لها، لأنه لن يصعد أحد قط إلا الذي نزل من السماء، الذي هو طبيعياً في السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو ابن الله الحي، لأنه نزل إلى عبوديتنا ومَذَلَّتنا ليُمجدنا ويصعدنا فيه ويجلسنا معه حيثما هو جالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وهذا هو السرّ الحادث من أجلنا، لأنه لم يتجسد لأجل نفسه بل من أجلنا نحن الأموات بالخطايا والذنوب ليُحيينا معهُ: 
   + ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا (الله الآب) مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون، وأقامنا معه، وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع. (أفسس 2: 5، 6)

   أيها القارئ العزيز، أن هذا السرّ العظيم الفائق كل فحص، سرّ تجسد اللوغوس وحيد الآب، ينبغي أن نتعمق فيه لا على مستوى الفحص العقلي الخاضع لتقلبات الفكر والمزاج الخاص والمنطق الفلسفي أو المعقول والمقبول على المستوى البشري الطبيعي، بل يتحتم أن ندخل إليه، بل فيه، كسرّ أُعلن لنا من الله في ملء الزمان حسب تدبيره الأزلي، أي ندخل في شخص الكلمة المتجسد نفسه، لأن سرّ التجسد كما علمنا آباء الكنيسة ليس بموضوع نظري فكري للمناقشة وعرض الأفكار والاعتراضات والبحث والجدل، أو إثبات للآخرين أن الله تجسد فعلياً، أو لكي ندافع عن الإيمان أمام الناس لكي نُظهر اننا أصحاب الإيمان القويم، بل هو مجال خبرة وتذوق وحياة شركة في سرّ التقوى (لكل مسيحي دون استثناء)، عن طريق الوحدة في المسيح يسوع ربنا مع جميع القديسين كجسد واحد، أي أعضاء المسيح المطعمين فيه كالأغصان في الكرمة.
   + وبالإجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رُفع في المجد (1تيموثاوس 3: 16) *وطبعاً ندخل لسرَ المسيح الرب،*​لا يعني على الإطلاق أن نتأمله من حين لآخر، أو نتبنى أفكار عن تجسده، ولا لكي نُصيره مجرد مثال أخلاقي لنا أو لمن نخدمهم أو نُعلِّمهم؛ ولكن معنى أن ندخل في سرّ شخص اللوغوس المتجسد، يعني أن ندخل في سره العظيم، أي نشترك باستمرار وتواصل بل وبشكل متزايد في ناسوته الذي فيه اتخذ بشريتنا فنمتلئ بلاهوته، إذ أن لاهوته مستحيل على الإطلاق أن يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحده أو طرفة عين.
   وبمعنى آخر أكثر وضوحاً وباختصار وبتعبير رسولي بحسب بشارة إنجيل الخلاص: ((أن نلبس المسيح))، وهذا هو حدث عِمادنا بالماء والروح، فنحن اعمدنا لذلك، أي لكي ندخل إليه، أي نلبسه لبساً، وذلك لكي يصير لبس المسيح حدث حياتنا كلها: 
   + لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بـ (في – into) المسيح قد لبستم المسيح. (غلاطية 3: 27)

   وعلينا أن ننتبه أن المعمودية أو التعميد ليس فقط بالمسيح بل وفي المسيح (كما هي موجودة في النص الأصلي اليوناني = into = في داخل) لذلك يقول الرسول [اعتمدتم في المسيح] وهذا يُفيد الدخول الحقيقي والفعلي في المسيح دخولاً سرياً غير منظور، وهو يظهر فينا بثمرة الروح، منظوراً من الناس في سرّ التقوى الذي يظهر فينا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وهذا معناه الطاعة، أي طاعة الوصية، أي اننا نحيا الحياة بالوصية المقدسة التي تظهر في أعمالنا، وبذلك يمجدوا أبانا السماوي بسبب الأعمال التي نعملها بالله.   + وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة؛ لأننا نحنعمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها؛ فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات.                                           (يوحنا 3: 21؛ أفسس 2: 10؛ متى5: 16)​ فالذي بالمعمودية دخل في المسيح، لا يخرج بدونه أبداً، فهو يكون قد اتحد بالمسيح اتحاد حقيقي سري غير منظور، وذلك في الحقيقة والواقع وليس مجازاً، بل يظهر في واقع الحياة اليومية يوماً بعد يوماً حينما نحيا بالإيمان الحي حاسبين كل الأشياء خسارة ونفاية من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح ربنا، لذلك يقول بولس الرسول بنظرة ثاقبة لكي يقطع كل شك بيقين إيمان حي:    + فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ in. (غلاطية 2: 20) 
   + لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع، لأنكم كلكم الذين اعتمدتم في المسيح قد لبستم المسيح، ليس يهودي ولا يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حرّ، ليس ذكر ولا أنثى، لأنكم جميعاً واحد "في" المسيح يسوع. (غلاطية 3: 26 – 28 حسب النص اليوناني)
   + لأننا جميعاً بروح واحد أيضاً اعتمدنا (في) جسد واحد، يهوداً كنا أم يونانيين، عبيداً أم أحرار، وجميعنا سُقينا روحاً واحداً. (1كورنثوس 12: 13)​   لقد ضمنا الابن الحبيب إليه، في جسده، وقد ماثل بشريتنا بناسوته، فجعلنا نشاركه في طبيعته بتقبل صلاحه وروحه القدوس في أوانينا (وطبعاً غير مقصود على الإطلاق أننا نشاركه ألوهيته أي اننا نصير لاهوت، أو بأننا نصير الله ذاته أو نتحول آلهة مساوين لهُ - هذا تجديف لا يقوله عاقل - وهذا سوف نشرحه بالتدقيق في العنوان المخصص لذلك)
   يقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي: [الكلمة تجسد لكي يجعل الإنسان قادراً أن يتقبل اللاهوت][FONT=&quot][iii] [/FONT]
   ويقول القديس هيلاري (367 م): [إن ابن الله قد وُلِدَ كإنسان من العذراء في ملء الزمان لكي يرفع البشرية في شخصه حتى إلى الاتحاد باللاهوت][FONT=&quot][iv][/FONT]
   ويقول أيضاً: [فقد وُلِدَ (ابن) الله إذاً من أجل أن يأخذنا في نفسه إلى داخل الله][FONT=&quot][v][/FONT]
   ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لقد وُلِدَ بحسب الجسد من امرأة آخذاً منها جسده الخاص لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد لا يقبل الافتراق][FONT=&quot][vi] [/FONT]

 من هذا كله يتضح أنه ليس علينا أن نحيا مقلدين من بعيد ومن الخارج أعمال يسوع من محبة وابتعاد عن الخطية والتصرفات التي ينقلها لنا الإنجيل لكي نحيا في شركة حقيقية واقعية مع الله، فالعمل لكي نكون قديسين بحسب مجهودنا الذاتي وعلى المستوى الشخصي بدون شخص اللوغوس الحي فينا هو غير مقبول أمام الله لأن ثمرته تمجيد الذات والافتخار الشخصي وبلوغ ما ليس لنا: فقالت الحية للمرأة.. إنما الله عالم أنكما في يوم تأكلان ((عمل شخصي)) منه تنفتح أعينكما وتصيران كآلهة ((وليس كالله حسب القصد التدبيري لخلقة الإنسان)) عارفي الخير والشر. (تكوين 3: 4 و5) 

 وطبعاً على المستوى العملي نسمع كثيراً الأقوال الشهيرة: (أنا مش ها قدر أعيش مع الله إلا لما أبقى كويس) وهذا – بالطبع – حيلة عدو الخير الذي أوهم بها الإنسان، لأنه أقنعه أن الله ينتظر أعماله التي يتبرر بها أمامه، فيبعده عن شخص اللوغوس متصوراً بأن أعماله الحسنة تستطيع أن تُرضي الله وتقربه إليه، مع أن ثمرة عمل نعمة الله فيه بالروح القدس هو فقط ما يُرضي الله.

 هذا غير طبعاً مستوى الوعظ الذي صار منهج للتدريب على القداسة الذاتية واعتبار شخص الكلمة مُجرد مثال لنا لكي ما نحاول أن نتبع منهجه من الخارج، أي نصير على خُلق ولنا مجموعة من السلوك والمبادئ، فلا نفعل الشرّ ونبتعد عن الخطية اللي تسببت في جرح المسيح وموته، مع التركيز على الناحية العاطفية التي فيها يتأمل الإنسان محبة الله الظاهرة في آلام المسمار ووجع الشوك فيبكي متأثراً نفسياً بهذه الأوجاع كبنات أورشليم الذين بكوا على الحبيب من أجل آلامه لا من أجل التوبة والالتصاق به والدخول في شركة معه بالحب الباذل الذي يحمل الصليب بمسرة ذابحاً حياته من أجل من فداه ومات لأجله، ولن استفيض لأن الكلام كله معروف على مستوى الوعظ الهزيل الذي نحفظه منذ الطفولة وأفسد التعليم المسيحي حسب إعلان إنجيل الخلاص.

   فالعمل الشخصي والقداسة التي نكون نحن مصدرها بجهدنا الخاص – ونحن منعزلين عن حياة الله – كي ما نصل إليه ونرضيه، ليست هي الطريق الحقيقي إلى الله، لأننا نعيش حسب الجسد المتسلط عليه الموت، ولكن على العكس تماماً لأنهُ هوَّ، أي الله بشخصه الذي يقدس الطبيعة البشرية التي اتخذها مرة وإلى الأبد ويدخلها إليه ويقدسها فيه، وذلك لنكون مثله لأنه يطبع ملامحه الخاصة فينا بالروح القدس الذي يأخذ ما له ويعطينا، ولذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: فولد بالجسد من الروح لكي يجعلنا مثله ونصبح قديسين وبلا فساد، وتنزل إلينا النعمة من فوق، ويُصبح لنا بداية ثانية وأصل جديد فيه. 
   + ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح (القدس وليس من ذاتنا ولا حسب إمكانيتنا) (2كورنثوس 3: 18)
==================================
 [FONT=&quot][1]​και ο λογος σαρξ εγενετο και εσκηνωσεν εν ημιν και εθεασαμεθα την δοξαν αυτου δοξαν ως μονογενους παρα πατρος πληρης χαριτος και αληθειας​  [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] (عظة 7: 23)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] (تعاليم في تجسد الوحيد 27)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iii] (ضد الأريوسيين) (وبالطبع لا يعني أن الإنسان يختلط باللاهوت ويصير لاهوت أو يتحول للاهوت، هذا كلام نظري وتحوير في الكلام وقصد الآباء للنقاش والجدل العقلي ما بين مؤيد ومُعارض)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iv] (في الثالوث 9: 5) (وطبعاً الاتحاد باللاهوت يعني الاتحاد بالله في سر جسد الرب أي المسيح الكلمة المتجسد الذي صار معنا واحد بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير، بل هو اتحاداً سرياً كهبة وعطية وتقديس هيكلنا لسكناه بشخصه بدون اختلاط ولا تحول، بل تشرحه العبارة القادمة للقديس هيلاري)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][v] (في الثالوث 9: 7)  [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][vi] (تفسير لوقا 22: 19)[/FONT]_​_
[/FONT]__[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2020)

*2 - غاية التجســـــــد
============*​   التجسد فعل إلهي ذات حركتين، حركة نزول وإخلاء وحركة صعود ومجد، أي تنازل أو نزول إلهي وصعود بشري، أي الكلمة صار إنساناً لكي يرفع كل إنسان للاتحاد بالله، اتحاداً مضموناً بدم حمل إلهي رافع الحاجز الخطير الذي منع الإنسان من أن يثبت في الحياة الإلهية، وهو الخطية التي أدت للموت ومن ثمَّ الفساد.
   أي أن النزول العجيب الغير المُدرك لله إلى عمق حالة البشرية الساقطة حتى إلى درجة الموت، قد صار نزول إلهي فتح لجنس البشر طريق الصعود لله وهذا هو الخلاص الثمين، وهذه كانت رؤية يعقوب للسلم الذي كانت الملائكة تصعد عليه وتنزل.
   فالنزول الإلهي، أي نزول الله اللوغوس في الجسد، الكلمة صار جسداً، جعل البشر قادرين على الصعود في الروح القدس على حسب قول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي.​    فلقد كان من الضروري أن يتم هذا الاتضاع الإرادي، المُسمى بالإخلاء من مجد الألوهة، وهذا الذي تممه شخص اللوغوس المتجسد إذ أخلى ذاته آخذاً شكل العبد، وذلك حتى تُحقق البشرية الساقطة دعوتها إلى اللاهوتية، أي الاتحاد بالله بالتقديس بدون اختلاط أو تبديل أو تغيير في الطبائع. وهكذا فأن هدف العمل الفدائي الذي أكمله المسيح الرب، أو بالحري هدف التجسد عموماً قد أصبح هو الهدف النهائي للبشرية كلها: [وهي أن تعرف طريق الاتحاد بالله].

   فإن كان هذا الاتحاد قد أكتمل في شخص ابن الله المتجسد حسب التدبير، الذي هو (الله اللوغوس صار إنساناً)، فمن الضروري وبالتالي أن كل شخص (يتوب ويؤمن) يصير شخصاً إلهياً (بكونه منتسب لله) بالنعمة، أي يصير أرض اللاهوت الخاصة، أو الإناء الخاص لله، أي هيكل سكنى الله الحي وحلوله الدائم بلا مفارقة طالما تعلَّق به وأمسك به ولم يُرخيه، وبذلك يحيا خليقة جديدة طبعها إلهي، لأن الله يعمل في الخليقة الجديدة ويشكلها على صورة الابن الوحيد، وبذلك يُسمى هذا الإنسان "شريك الطبيعة الإلهية" حسب تعبير القديس بطرس الرسول (2بطرس 1: 4)
   فبالتجسد أخذ الله جسداً قابلاً للموت، أي أنه أخذ طبيعتنا البشرية الذي تسلط وساد عليها الموت_، وضمها إلى لاهوته باتحاد أبدي غير قابل للافتراق[ii]، لتسري فيها الحياة الإلهية فتجددها وتشددها وتُعيد تكوينها من جديد بالقيامة، وهذا هو قوة الخلاص وفعل عمل التبرير.__
_​_    + الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون مُعادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب؛ الذي أُسلم (للموت) من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا؛ لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يُرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا *بلا**خطية* (فيلبي 2: 6 – 8؛ رومية 4: 25؛ عبرانيين 4: 15)​   فبالتجسد اتحد الله بالإنسان اتحاداً حقيقياً واقعياً في الزمن بواسطة اللوغوس، لتسري في الإنسان حياة الله، وهكذا يرتفع للمستوى الفائق الذي للطبيعة الإلهية بالتقديس، وكيف يكون ذلك على المستوى الواقعي، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: [الكلمة اتخذ جسداً لكي ننال نحن الروح القدس][iii]
   ويقول القديس إمبروسيوس: [بالروح نقتني صورة الله وننمو إلى مشابهته، وبالروح كما يقول معلمنا بطرس نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، وهذه الشركة لا تعطينا ميراثاً جسدياً، بل تلك الرابطة الروحية في نعمة التبني][iv]
   ويقول أيضاً: [إذن فقد خُتمنا بروح الله "الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون خلاصنا: (أفسس 1: 13و 14)، فنحن نُختم بالروح لكي نقتني بهاؤه وصورته ونعمته.. حتى يصور الروح القدس فينا مشابهة الصورة الإلهية][v]
   ويقول القديس أثناسيوس: [الكلمة صار جسداً لكي يجعل الإنسان قادراً أن يتقبل اللاهوت][vi]
   ويقول أيضاً: [لقد صار إنساناً لكي يوحدنا مع الله في شخصه، وخرج من امرأة ووُلد من عذراء لكي يحول إلى نفسه جنسنا الضال، ويُصيرنا بالتالي جنساً مقدساً وشركاء الطبيعة الإلهية كما كتب بطرس الطوباوي (2بطرس 1: 4)][vii]
   ويقول في منتهى التركيز والقوة: [فلأجل هذا قد صار الاتحاد لكي يصير من هو إنسان بحسب الطبيعة ملتحماً بطبيعة اللاهوت، فيصير بذلك خلاصه واتحاده بالله مضموناً][viii]
   [لقد صار الكلمة جسداً لكي يقدم هذا الجسد من أجل الجميع فنستطيع نحن أن نتحد بالله بمشاركة الروح القدس. فلم يكن ممكناً أن ننال ذلك بوسيلة أخرى إلا بأن يلبس هو جسدنا المخلوق][ix]

   وهذا القول الأخير أظهر فيه القديس أثناسيوس النتيجة من تجسد الكلمة، وهي أن ننال نحن الروح القدس لنتحد بالله بواسطته، أي أن الكلمة أخذ جسدنا ليتمكن من أن يعطينا روحه القدوس، وهذا هو عينة ما نقصده ونتغنى به في ثيئوطوكية الجمعة في الكنيسة القبطية:
 *هو أخذ جسدنا *** وأعطانا روحه القدوس*
 *وجعلنا واحداً معه *** من قِبَل صلاحــــــــه*
 *هو أخذ الذي لنــا *** وأعطانا الذي لـــــــه*
 *نسبحه ونمجــــده *** ونزيده علــــــــــــواً*​     باختصار شديد، أن غاية التدبير الإلهي له شقين:
 *1 – العتق من الخطية أي الحرية* من سلطان الخطية والانتصار عليها بقوة النعمة وهذا هو الفداء أو الخلاص = شفاء النفس من أوجاع الخطية (وذلك من الناحية العملية التطبيقية)​ *2 – أما من جهة الدعوة الإلهية* المطلقة أو كمال الخلاص أو الغاية النهائية من التجسد، يطلق عليها آباء الكنيسة: التأليه (وليس التألُّه) = الاتحاد بالله = التبني، أي نصير أبناء لله الآب في الابن الوحيد (وهذا هو المعنى المباشر للفظة التأليه التي دوخت الكثيرين وعملت مشكلة كبرى عند البعض بسبب عدم فهم القصد من الكلمة والظنون الخاطئة التي صورت الموضوع بمعنى أننا نتحول لنصير آلهة مساويين لله الحي في شكل مطلق، وربما هذا المعتقد أتى بسبب عدم الترجمة الدقيقة للكلمة الآبائية (التألية) واستبدلها بكلمة "التألَّه" لأن كلمة التأليه معناها أن هناك فعل واقع على الإنسان من آخر وليس من ذاته، أما التأله فهنا تعني من ذاته صار إله، لأن فعل التأليه حسب التدبير الخلاصي = الارتفاع للمجد الإلهي بالتبني في المسيح)​    يقول القديس إيرينيئوس (أستشهد عام 200 ميلادية وهو من الآباء الرسوليين): [أن البعض لا يقبلون عطية التبني ويحتقرون الميلاد البتولي الذي به تجسد كلمة الله. وهم بذلك يسلبون الإنسان من الارتقاء نحو الله ويصيرون غير شاكرين لكلمة الله الذي تجسد من أجلهم. فإنه لهذه الغاية قد صار كلمة الله إنساناً وصار ابن الله ابناً للإنسان: لكي يتحد الإنسان بالكلمة ويقبل التبني فيصير ابناً لله][x]
   عموماً، سوف يُستعلن هذا السرّ بكاملة في نهاية الدهور، بعد أن تعود نفوسنا (نحن المؤمنين بابن الله الحي) لتصير متحدة بالمسيح ليصير الله الكل في الكل:
 *+ *اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضاً فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلَئ الْكُلَّ. وَهُوَ أَعْطَى الْبَعْضَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا رُسُلاً، وَالْبَعْضَ أَنْبِيَاءَ، وَالْبَعْضَ مُبَشِّرِينَ، وَالْبَعْضَ رُعَاةً وَمُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَجْلِ تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، لِعَمَلِ الْخِدْمَةِ، لِبُنْيَانِ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى أَنْ نَنْتَهِيَ جَمِيعُنَا إِلَى وَحْدَانِيَّةِ الإِيمَانِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ ابْنِ اللهِ. إِلَى *إِنْسَانٍ كَامِلٍ*. إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ الْمَسِيحِ.      (أفسس 4: 10 – 13)​ *+ *فَإِنَّ سِيرَتَنَا نَحْنُ هِيَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، الَّتِي مِنْهَا أَيْضاً *نَنْتَظِرُ* مُخَلِّصاً هُوَ الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي *سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ*، بِحَسَبِ عَمَلِ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ أَنْ يُخْضِعَ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.                                                  (فيلبي 3: 20 – 21)​ *+ *أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ.                                                    (1يوحنا 3: 2)​   ====================================
 طبعاً لا اقصد من قريب أو بعيد أن المسيح كان فيه خطية ولكنه اتحد بنا اتحاد حقيقي كامل بلا خطية
    [ii] المسيح اتحد بنا اتحاد لا يقبل الافتراق يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير [لقد وُلِدَ بحسب الجسد من امرأة آخذاً منها جسده الخاص لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد لا يقبل الافتراق] (تفسير لوقا 22: 19، ب.ج 72: 909)
    [iii] (تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وأيضا ضد الأريوسيين: 8)
    [iv] (القديس أمبروسيوس عظة على الروح القدس 8: 94، 95)
    [v] (القديس أمبروسيوس على الروح القدس 6: 79)
    [vi] (ضد الأريوسيين 2: 59)
    [vii] (الرسالة 60 إلى أدلفيوس، ب.ج 26: 1077)
    [viii] (ضد الأريوسيين 2: 70، ب.ج 26: 296)
    [ix] (الدفاع عن قانون نيقية 14، ب.ج 25: 448)
    [x] (القديس إيرينيئوس ضد الهراطقة 3: 19: 1 – 3)_​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2020)

*3 - تقديس البشرية في المسيح*

*=================*​   إن المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة، في ملئ الزمان كالتدبير اتحد بطبعنا الإنساني الضعيف القابل للموت فصار واحداً منا، أتحد بنا اتحاداً حقيقياً لا رمزية فيه أو مجرد ظهور في جسد، لذلك قال الرسول لكي يقطع الشك باليقين: "والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا (فينا) ورأينا مجده"، وبسبب تجسد الكلمة نستطيع أن نقول بكل تأكيد وإصرار أن كل قوانا البشرية صارت مُكللة بالمجد الإلهي الفائق، وصار هذا الجسد محل ومقرّ سكنى الله عن جدارة، لأن الكلمة أخذ جبلتنا أو عجينتنا البشرية وعجنها بطبعه، أو بمعنى بسيط: أتخذ جسداً ووحده مع لاهوته بطريقة ما، وهي عجيبة تفوق وتعلو فوق كل فكر وفوق كل لفظ وإدراك، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير، أي انه اتحد بنا اتحاداً حقيقياً غير موصوف، اتحاد ليس فيه تبديل في الطبائع او تغيير فيها، لأن الإنسان ظل إنسان والله ظل الله لم يتم تبادل طبائع ولا يوجد خلط بينهما ولا واحدة حلت مكان الأًخرى بالتبادل أو بالامتزاج أو الذوبان.

   فالله اللوغوس أتى إلينا على الأرض لا كمجرد حضور مُعجزي أو زيارة عابرة، إنما لكي يُقيم يحيا وسطنا بذات الجسد عينه لكن بلا خطية، فقد شاهدنا مجده (يوحنا 1: 14) في جسد طفل:
   + أنهُ وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلص هو المسيح الرب = (الكلمة صار جسداً) وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلاً مقمطاً مضطجعاً في مذود (حل بيننا). فسمعناه، ورأيناه بعيوننا، وشاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. (لوقا 2: 11و 12؛ 1يوحنا 1: 1)

   فبكل يقين وبلا أدنى شك، أصبح الجسد عينه مكان أو مقرّ سكنى الله وحلوله الخاص، أي صار بيته هوَّ، أو صار وقفاً عليه، أي مكانه الخاص:
   + لكن العلي لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعات الأيادي كما يقول النبي؛ الإله الذي خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بالأيادي؛ وأما المسيح فكابن على بيته، *وبيته نحن*، أن تمسكنا بثقة الرجاء وافتخاره ثابتة إلى النهاية. (أعمال 7: 48؛ 17: 24؛ عبرانيين 3: 6) 
   + فأنكم *أنتم هيكل الله الحي*، كما قال الله: إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً = والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا (فينا) ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً. (2كورنثوس 6: 16؛ يوحنا 1: 14)
   + اما تعلمون *انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم*، أن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله، لأن *هيكل الله مقدس الذي أنتم هوَّ*. (1كورنثوس 3: 16، 17)​   فالجسد البشري صار أداة إلهية من خلالها قدِّس الله الإنسان بواسطة اللوغوس المتجسد، ولما صعد الابن الوحيد إلى السماء بهذا الجسد عينه الذي تجسد ومات به وقام، نقلنا معه ونقل الخليقة كلها إلى الآب ينبوع كياننا ومصدره، وهذا هو معنى التألُّيه، أي: أن يجمع كل شيء في المسيح. (أفسس 1: 10)، وهذا يُسمى عند الآباء: الانجماع الكلي في المسيح (ανακεφαλαιωσις)

   ويقول القديس إيرينيئوس: 
   [في ملء الزمان صار "الكلمة" إنساناً منظوراً وملموساً لكي يجمع كل شيء في نفسه ويحتوي كل شيء ويبيد الموت ويُظهر الحياة ويُعيد الوحدة بين الله والإنسان][FONT=&quot]_؛ [فإن المسيح كما قلنا قد وحَّد الإنسان مع الله. فقد كان لائقاً أن الوسيط بين الله والناس بحق قرابته الخاصة مع كل منهما، يُعيد الأُلفة والتوافق بينهما، ويُقدم الإنسان إلى الله، ويُظهر الله للإنسان.. فإنه من أجل ذلك قد جاء مجتازاً في جميع الأعمار لكي يعيد للجميع الشركة مع الله][FONT=&quot][ii]_​​_

   وعليك أن تُدرك عزيزي القارئ تمام الإدراك، أن في التجسد اتّسمت بشريتنا بسمات الله بسبب هذا الاتحاد العجيب، وارتدت إنسانيتنا بهاء مجد الله الحي (لأننا اعتمدنا في المسيح فلبسنا المسيح)، وصارت المادة نفسها جواً إلهياً خاصاً يحيا فيه الله الذي تجسد وعاش بيننا وصار واحداً منا. 

   لذلك فأن تأليه البشرية (أي سكنى الله فيها)، أي تقديسها في المسيح ورفعتها معهُ للآب السماوي بروح الحياة أي الروح القدس، يقوم بالأساس على عطاء الله ذاته لنا بإرادته حسب التدبير، ليسكن هو بنفسه وشخصه فينا، بمسرة ورضا كامل، فلقد اختار الله أن يصير محور إنسانيتنا بكل ما فيها، لذلك وهب لنا ذاته في المسيح واتحد بنا اتحاد حقيقي غير قابل للانفصال، وصار معنا في وحده أشدّ ما تكون أُلفة وقُرباً بسبب تجسد اللوغوس؛ أنه يسكن فينا لأنه جعلنا هيكله الخاص، إنه فعلياً يُقيم فينا جاعلاً منا جوه الخاص.
__   + *أنا فيهم (بالتجسد)*وأنت فيَّ (*طبيعياً حسب وحدة الجوهر*)، ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد، وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني؛ وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به *وأكون أنا فيهم*؛ أجاب يسوع وقال لهُ: أن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع *منزلاً*. (يوحنا 17: 23، 26؛ 14: 23)​   فالمسيح الرب بذاته وبشخصه صار *هوَّ نفسه قداستنا*، لذلك لا تأتي قيمة أعمالنا الروحية مما نعمله نحن ونبذله من جهد، بل مما *يملئنا الله به بروحه* هوَّ، إذ أنه يُشكلنا على صورة الابن الحبيب طابعاً صورته الخاصة فينا بروحه، حسب ملامح طبيعته من جهة القداسة والطهارة.. الخ، وهذا يتم بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، فالقيمة الحقيقية لأعمال البرّ التي تظهر (فينا) أمام الناس هي نتيجة ما يعمله هو فينا، وهو يظهر كثمر في حياتنا الشخصية، لذلك حينما يرون أعمالنا يمجدوا أبانا الذي في السماوات لأن هو مصدرها.
   + الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة *التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية*؛ لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحنُ، بل *بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا* بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس؛ لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد *سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها*. (2تيموثاوس 1: 9؛ تيطس 3: 5؛ أفسس 2: 10)​   + وأما من يفعل الحق فيُقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها *بالله معمولة*؛ فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات. (يوحنا 3: 21؛ متى 5: 16)​   يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
   ["لأنه هو سلامنا" (أفسس 2: 14) لأنه قد وحدنا مع الآب بواسطة نفسه، إذ قد رفع سبب العداوة من الوسط وأعني به الخطية، وهكذا هو يبررنا بالإيمان ويجعلنا قديسين وبلا لوم، والذين كانوا بعيدين يدعوهم قريبين إليه، وإلى جانب ذلك، فقد خلق الشعبين في إنسان واحد جديد، صانعاً سلاماً ومصالحاً الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الآب. لأنه قد سُرَّ الآب أن يجمع فيه كل الأشياء (أفسس 1: 10) في واحد جديد متكامل، وأن يربط الأشياء السفلى مع الأشياء التي فوق، ويجعل الذين في السماء والذين على الأرض رعية واحدة. لذلك فالمسيح قد صار لنا سلاماً ومسرةً، الذي به ومعه لله الآب المجد والكرامة والقدرة مع الروح القدس إلى دهر الدهور آمين][FONT=&quot][iii][/FONT]

   مشكلتنا في هذه الأيام الصعبة في أننا نجد هناك تعليم لبعض الجالسين على كراسي التعليم، الغير مختبرين حياة التقوى وليس لديهم حس روحي سليم ولم يحملوا رسالة العهد الجديد، قد وضعوا لنا تعليم يفصل بيننا وبين المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، أي يجعل المسيح بالنسبة لنا مجرد مثال كي ما نتبع خطواته من بعيد ونتمثل بأخلاقه وأعماله من الخارج، وكأنه أحد الأنبياء العظام أو القديسين؛ وهذا التعليم – بالطبع – جعل كل من يُريد أن يحيا بمظهر أعمال المسيح الرب،  يتعثر إذ يجد أن وصاياه ثقيلة فعلياً، فهي لا تُعاش على المستوى الواقعي بحسب الإنسان الطبيعي، وهذا يشعره بل ويتيقن منه كل واحد فينا حينما يبدأ أن يحيا حياة القداسة والجهاد الروحي بقدرة إرادته ومجهوده الشخصي، لأنه يظن أن بجهاده وبأعماله يقدر أن يصل بها للمستوى الإلهي الفائق للطبيعة ويتشبه بالقديسين، ولكن الصدمة حينما يجد نفسه متعثراً غير قادر على أن يثبت في شيئاً منها إطلاقاً، فينهار روحياً ونفسياً، حتى أنه في النهاية لا يقتنع أن حياة التقوى والقداسة ممكنه لديه بحسب دعوة الكمال، بل وأن الوصية نفسها تبدو غير معقولة عنده.

   فلو اتخذنا وصية المحبة كمثال، فنجد أن المعقول وما في المقدرة الطبيعية للإنسان المولود من الجسد هو العين بالعين والسن بالسن، أما الغير معقول هو: [أحبوا أعدائكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا لمبغضيكم]، وإن قالها أحد من فوق المنابر ببساطة وسهولة أو وضعها في الكتب أو في إلقاء عظة، لكن بمواجهة الواقع فأنه لا يستطيع أن يحيا بها على المستوى العملي إطلاقاً. 

   ومن هنا يبدأ البعض في أن يقبل ويرفض ما في الوصية على أساس المعقول واللا معقول حسب المنطق من جهة السلوك المُمكن والحياة على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش في الحياة اليومية.

   فمن الطبيعي جداً أن نحب من يحبنا، ونزيد في محبته وأن نبذل لأجله، وأيضاً في استطاعتنا أن نقبل من يمدحنا ونرد المدح بمديح أعظم منه، فمن منا يتردد في أن يموت من أجل ابنه أو ابنته، ولكن من منا له القدرة أن يحب عدوه ويموت من أجله أو من أجل أولاد أعداءه!!

   أليس هذا هو عمل الرب يسوع نفسه الذي غفر لصالبيه، أليس هذا هو طريق إلهي أي طريق تأليه الإنسان أي تقديسه في المسيح ليرتفع للمستوى الإلهي بالنعمة فيعمل أعماله بقدرة الله التي نالها: الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضاً ويعمل أعظم منها (لأني لن أكون هنا بالجسد معكم) لأني ماضٍ إلى أبي. (يوحنا 14: 12)

   ولكن لنفرح ونُسرّ جداً لأن الكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ فينا، فهو هو نفسه قداستنا، وقيمة أعمالنا هي في مدى انفتاحنا على الله وسكناه وحلوله فينا ليصير هو عمق ذاتنا؛ فالله يهب لنا ذاته في المسيح لنحيا من حياته، ونفيض بها على الآخرين أيضاً، إذ تجري من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حي وتلك هي النعمة نفسها، فهي ليست مساعده تأتينا من الخارج من وقت لآخر حينما نطلبها لتسند ضعفنا، وهذا هو الفكر البشري والمعقول للعقل والمعتاد عند الجميع كما هو ظاهر في العهد القديم، ولكن عمل الله الظاهر في سرّ التجسد حسب التدبير ليس هكذا، بل هو على نقيضه تماماً!
 *فالنعمة الممنوحة لنا هي سُكنى الله فينا بنفسه وبشخصه، أي بذاته هوَّ حسب مسرته الخاصة، ليعمل هو بنفسه فينا ومعنا*،​ومن ثم يصبح عملنا البشري عمل الخليقة الجديدة حسب طاعتنا نحن لهُ، وفي نفس ذات الوقت عمل الله فينا كأساس ومنطلق أعمالنا كلها، وهذا يحدث بمنتهى الحرية والانسجام بين الله وبيننا، أي توافق الإرادة كما يسمى Synergy، أي توافق (خضوع وطاعة) إرادتنا مع إرادة الله الكاملة الصالحة، وبهذه الطريقة به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. وتلك هي النعمة التي معناها عند الآباء تأليه الإنسان أي الاتحاد بالله، أي أن تكون نعمته ومعونته حاضرة معنا لأنها فينا ولم نعد غرباء عنه أو هو غريب عنا، وليس بيننا وبينه أي فجوه، بل هو قريب منا جداً، بل أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا، لأنه بشخصه ساكناً فينا، ونحن منسجمين تمام الانسجام معه، إرادتنا خاضعه لإرادته، ومشيئتنا هي مشيئته.

   ونختم هذا العنوان بكلمة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: 
   [لقد جاء (المسيح) لكي يصير الناس فيما بعد وإلى الأبد هيكلاً طاهراً للكلمة. لو كان أعداء المسيح (يتكلم عن الأريوسيين) قد فهموا ذلك وأدركوا الغاية التي من أجلها تأسست الكنيسة، وتمسكوا بهذه الغاية كأنها مرساة لهم، لما انكسرت بهم السفينة من جهة الإيمان][FONT=&quot][iv][/FONT]
==================
 [FONT=&quot] (برهان كرازة الرسل 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] (ضد الهرطقات 3: 18: 7)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iii] (عظة على ميلاد مخلصنا بالجسد)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iv] (ضد الأريوسيين 3: 58)[/FONT]_​_
[/FONT]__[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2020)

*4 - الجسد البشري مجال مناسب لعمل الله *
 الجسد الترابي ليس عائقاً للاتحاد بالله بل هو مجال مناسب لعمل الله
====================================​   [الكلمة صار جسداً] هذه هي جوهر المسيحية الحقيقية وبدونها لا يوجد معنى لإيماننا، أي أن الله الكلمة صار ما نحن عليه بحد تعبير القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي المُستلهم من إنجيل يوحنا، فالكلمة اتحد بجسدنا الإنساني – كما قلنا سابقاً – اتحاداً حقيقياً لا يقبل الانفصال إلى الأبد، كما أنه اتحد اتحاداً حقيقياً بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير، أي أن اتحاد الله الكلمة بإنسانيتنا لم يخرجه أو يغيره عن ألوهيته إطلاقاً لأنه لم يتحوَّل لإنسان بل ظل إله مع كونه أتخذ جسداً وصار واحداً منا متخذاً طبعنا الإنساني إذ شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، وأيضاً اتحادنا به كبشر لم ولن يُخرجنا عن إنسانيتنا أو يغير شيء من طبعنا الإنساني، أي أننا لن نتحوَّل لإله، لأننا سنظل بشر في جميع الأحوال، لكنه هو الذي يُمجدنا ويرفعنا للعلو الفائق الذي لهُ، وذلك بالتقديس، ليجعلنا في حالة من السمو عن طريق انتسابنا إليه بسبب تجسده، لأن الآب بواسطة الابن الوحيد الذي معه في وحدة جوهر طبيعية مع الروح القدس، يُقدسنا ويصبغنا بالفضائل الإلهية، ويُنير حياتنا بإشراق نوره الخاص كفعل نعمة ممنوح لنا منه، لمعرفة مجده في وجه يسوع: لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح. (2كورنثوس 4: 6)

   وهُنا نرى حركة نزول لله الحي – باتضاع عظيم – إلى الجسد الإنساني الترابي، وهي عينها حركة ارتقاء وصعود لنا نحن كبشر، وهذا هو التقديس عينه: ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء. (يوحنا 3: 13)
   ولذلك حينما يقول الكتاب المقدس بإعلان إلهي واضح إن: اللوغوس صار جسداً، يعني بذلك: "أن كل كائن بشري في الجسد، يؤمن بتجسد الكلمة، إيمان حي حقيقي، واعتمد فيه، قد اصطبغ أو تَطبَّع بالطابع الإلهي سراً، واتحد بالله بسبب تجسد الكلمة، ومن ثم ارتفع معهُ للأقداس العُليا بسبب وحدته معنا".

 فلما صار الله اللوغوس إنساناً، صار لكل إنسان (يتوب ويؤمن) وحدة حقيقية مع الله في المسيح بتقديس الروح القدس، وصار له شركة حقيقية مع الله بسرّ الوحدة التي تتم فيه بعمل نعمة الله حينما يتجاوب معها بالطاعة، فتتغلغل فيه – بتلقائية – سمات المسيح الرب الإلهية بعمل الروح القدس الذي يأخذ مما له ويُعطينا، لنصير في النهاية قديسين وبلا لوم أمام الآب في المحبة وتكتمل صورة ابنه فينا بنمونا إليها بالنعمة، وهذا بالطبع مُتاح لكل واحد – بلا استثناء – حسب قامته وعمل النعمة فيه وانفتاح قلبه عليها.

   وبناء على ذلك لا بُدَّ من أن نعي ما قاله الآباء القديسين بأن الابن الوحيد المولود من الآب له في طبيعته كل كيان الآب لأنه طبيعياً كائن مع الآب والروح القدس، لأنه واحد في الجوهر مساوٍ في الألوهة. ولما تجسد وتأنس اتحد بجسدنا البشري اتحاداً لا يُمكن وصفه بكلام فكر بشري أو بتعبير فلسفي. فهو في آنٍ واحد إله وإنسان، ليس نوع من أنواع الخلط ولا هي اسطورة فكر أو مجرد عقيدة نتاج فكر فلسفي مُعقد، ولكن هذا تم حسب التدبير باتحاد يفوق الإدراك الإنساني كله. فهو يوحَّدْ في ذاته، على نحوٍ خاص، ما هو مُتباين له أشد التباين، ويجعله مُشاركاً له في طبيعته الإلهية.
   وعلينا أن نعي ونُدرك أن الجسد في حقيقته – في نظر الإنجيل كلمة الله – هو علامة مجدٍ واعتزاز، فالشخص البشري ليس [روحاً متعلقة في جسد] كما قال بعض الفلاسفة، بل هو – على العكس من ذلك – [جسد تُحييه روح]. والجسد والروح مقترنان معاً في كيان واحد ويستحيل فصلهما، بحيث يُمكن القول ان الجسد هو كالعروس التي يملأها الله بنعمته وبهاء نوره، فالله لم يوحَّد بين الروح والجسد عقاباً للروح، ولا انتقاماً منها، والله لم يخلق روحاً وصنع لها جسداً بسبب السقوط، بل خلق الإنسان كإنسان: جسد ونفس وروح معاً بدون تفرقة إطلاقاً ولا تمييز بين جزء فيه وآخر، ومنذ بداية الخلق قدس الله الإنسان بكامله ووضع فيه صورته الخاصة، حتى صار أرضاً للاهوت وهيكلاً خاصاً لله.

 *فالجسد مقرّ سُكنى لمسرة الله*. لذلك نرى بإعلان الروح القدس في كلمة الله أن الله خلق الإنسان ووهبه جسد بدافع من حبه، وبدافع من نفس ذات الحب اتخذ لنفسه ذات الجسد عينه ولم يستنكر اتحاده به، بل كان لقبه المُحبب في الإنجيل هو "ابن الإنسان"، وإيماننا الحي حسب ما تسلمناه من كلمة الله ومن آباء الكنيسة يقول: إننا نؤمن أن المسيح الرب الإله الحي لما وحَّد في ذاته الجسد والخليقة أي البشرية، أعادها إلى مجدها الأول وإلى الآب التي منه صدرت حسب الخلق.

 فالخليقة بأسرها تجد في جسد يسوع المسيح الإله الكلمة المتجسد، مبدأ كرامتها ووحدتها وتضامنها. وهذه الحقيقة هي الخيط الذهبي الذي نسج منه اللاهوت المسيحي في العالم أجمع تعليمه على مدى التاريخ المسيحي كله، وبه اتسَّم واتخذ معناه المُميز الذي لا يُمكننا الإحاطة بكل أبعاده مهما ما توغلنا في الحديث عنه بكل دقة وبدراسة كاملة، لأنه سرّ ندخل فيه بالروح – من جهة الخبرة المسيحية – ونغترف من غناه ونتشرب منه ونشبع ونعيشه في حياتنا وننمو فيه يومياً فنفرح جداً ونبتهج.

 ولكن الحقيقة التي أخرجها لنا لاهوت الخبرة: إن البشرية كلها، بل الخليقة بأسرها، هي فيض متدفق من محبة الله الثالوث القدوس الإله الوحيد، وحينما سقطت وابتعدت عن القصد وانحرفت عن مسيرتها، ففي المسيح الإله الكلمة المتجسد وحده أُعيدت إلى الثالوث القدوس.

   ففي التجسد صار المسيح الرب جوهر حياة البشرية ومحور الخليقة كلها؛ والتجسد هو عمل محبة محض، أراد به الله أن يصير واحداً مع خليقته بانسجام وتوافق وتناغم وتلاحم شديد يستحيل أن ينفك وغير قابل أدنى انفصال فيه، لذلك منذ التجسد وإلى الأبد لن يتخلى الرب يسوع عن جسده على الإطلاق، فهو اتحد به مرة حتى صار جسده الخاص ولن يتخلى عنه إلى أبد الآبدين.

   لقد صار الكلمة جسداً رغبة منه في أن تتجلى ألوهيته وتتمجد في البشرية التي خلقها وقصد منذ الأزل أن تكون هي المقرّ المختار لسكناه والمكان المحبوب لحضوره الخاص، لذلك أعلن في الكتاب المقدس – كما رأينا سابقاً – أنه لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بيد بشر، بل أننا هياكل مقدسه خاصة له قد صنعها بيديه لتكون المقر الدائم لسكناه وحلوله الخاص السري في النفوس التي آمنت به: الإله الذي خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بالأيادي؛ لأنك أنت شعب مقدس للرب إلهك إياك قد *اختار* الرب إلهك لتكون له شعباً أخص من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض؛ أنتم *هيكل* الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً؛ أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم. (أعمال 17: 24؛ تثنية 7: 6؛ 2كورنثوس 6: 16؛ 3: 16)

   لذلك عزيزي القارئ علك تعي أن يوم ميلاد المسيح الرب إلهنا هو يوم بُشرى الفرح العظيم، العيد البتولي المجيد، يوم سلم يعقوب حسب النبوة التي كان يحملها، أي يوم اتصال السماء بالأرض. فآدم اكتسى حياة جديدة، وحواء أُعتقت من الحزن، وانفكت البشرية من قيود الموت، جوهرنا الإنساني صار مقراً لسُكنى الله، وجسدنا البشري أضحى هيكلاً له، ولم نعد نخاف أو نهرب من الحضرة الإلهية ونتوارى عن عين الله، بل صارت لنا فرح عظيم وبهجة لا تزول.

   وبسبب نعمة التجسد تطبعنا بالطابع الإلهي وأصبح الله يُرى فينا، وذلك من خلال جسدنا المادي هذا، فالله يُرى الآن من خلالنا للخليقة كلها التي حينما ترى عمل الله فينا ظاهراً تمجده جداً، فالله الغير مرئي للمخلوقات هو الذي سوف يُرى، لا فقط من خلال تقديس النفس التي فينا بالروح القدس، ولكن أيضاً من خلال جسدنا المادي هذا الذي لنا، الذي من خلاله تظهر الأعمال حسب النعمة المُعطاة لنا حسب مسرة الله أبينا وسيد كل أحد: لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها.. فليُضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات. (أفسس 2: 10؛ متى 5: 16)

   ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
   [لقد تغيرنا إلى شكل المسيح روحياً وأيضاً جسدياً، لأن المسيح يحل فينا أيضاً بالروح القدس، وبسرّ الألوچية][FONT=&quot]_؛ [كان ينبغي، نعم كان ينبغي ليس فقط أن النفس تتجدد في جده الحياة بالروح القدس، بل أن هذا الجسد أيضاً الكثيف الأرضي يتقدس بتناول جسدي مُناسب لطبيعته حتى ينال هو أيضاً عدم الفساد][FONT=&quot][ii]_​​_
   ويقول بوضوح شديد: [لقد خلق الله كل شيء للخلود. ولكن الموت دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس. فقد دفع المجرب الإنسان الأول للخطية والعصيان، وأوقعته تحت لعنة الله، فكيف يُمكن للإنسان الذي صار تحت سلطان الموت أن يستعيد الخلود؟ كان لابد أن يدخل جسده الميت في شركة قوة الله المُحيية، أما قوة الله المُحيية فهي اللوغوس. لذلك فقد صار اللوغوس إنساناً، واتحد بجسد قابل للموت، وأعطاه مناعة ضد الفساد، وجعلهُ جسداً مُحيياً. لكن كان ينبغي أن يحلَّ فينا روحياً بواسطة الروح القدس. كما يتحد أيضاً بطريقة ما بأجسادنا بواسطة جسده المقدس ودمه الكريم][FONT=&quot][iii]؛ ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: [الجسد – الترابي – أخذ الشركة في طبع الكلمة][FONT=&quot][iv][/FONT][/FONT]

   لذلك فأن الإنسان في يده اليوم – بكامل حريته واختياره – بأن يجعل جسده حياً أو ميتاً، فيا إما يتأصل في الحياة أو في الموت، لأن لنا اليوم طعام الخلود السماوي النازل من فوق، النابض بالحياة والحامل قوة شفاء النفس، فيه سرّ حياتها وعربون أبديتها، فكل من يتقدم للمائدة الملوكية بتوبة وإيمان حي ويحيا في شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، فانه يتغير ويأخذ عيون جديدة بسيطة لا تتفرس في الشرّ، بل تحب البرّ، وتبصر بنور القداسة، وبذلك جسده كله يكون نيراً مملوء من كل فرح ومسرة: فأن كان جسدك كله نيراً ليس فيه جزء مُظلم يكون نيراً كله، كما حينما يُضيء لك السراج بلمعانه. (لوقا 11: 36)

   ويقول القديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير: [ها أنا أرى أن أجسادكم هي من فوق وهي حية. لأن الإنسان إذا كان جسده حياً فإن الرب يعطيه ميراثاً ويحصيه مع "ورثة الرب" ويكافئه عن كل أعماله لأنه حرص على حفظ كل كيانه حياً ليحصي في ميراث الرب.
   لهذا أفرح بكم وبأجسادكم الحية. لأن الذي يموت جسده لا يُحصى إلى جانب الله بل يحسبه الله مجرماً ويقول عنه بلسان النبي مبيناً أن أجسادهم ميتة: "ناد بصوت عال، لا تمسك. ارفع صوتك كبوق وأخبر شعبي بتعديهم وبيت يعقوب بخطاياهم، وإياي يطلبون يوماً فيوماً ويسرون بمعرفة طرقي كأمة عملت براً تترك قضاء إلهها. يسألوني عن أحكام البرّ. يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر. ذُللنا ولم تلاحظ" (أشعياء 58: 1 – 3)، فيجيبهم الرب قائلاً: "إنكم في يوم صومكم توجدون مسرة وبكل أشغالكم تُسَخِّرُونَ. ها أنكم للخصومة والنزاع تصومون ولتضربوا بلكمة الشرّ. لستم تصومون كما اليوم لتسميع صوتكم في العلاء. أمثل هذا يكون صوم اختاره؟ يوماً يُذلل الإنسان فيه نفسه يحني كالأصلة (الحية) رأسه ويفرش تحته مسحاً ورماداً؟ هل تسمي هذا صوماً ويوماً مقبولاً للرب؟ " (أشعياء 58: 3 – 5)

   مثل هذا الجسد ميت. أما أنتم يا إخوتي الأحباء فلستم هكذا، بل أن أجسادكم حية. وها أنا أصلي حتى يحفظكم الله ولا يدع أجسادكم تتغير، بل تنمو معكم وتزداد في النعمة والمسرة ومحبة الآخرين ومحبة الفقير وعمل الخير وفي كل ثمار القداسة، حتى تنطلقوا من هذا العالم إلى حيث يستقبلكم الرب في الموضوع الذي ليس فيه حزن أو فكر شرير، ولا مرض أو تعب، بل فرح وبهجة ومجد ونور أبدي، وفردوس وثمر لا يضمحل، يستقبلكم في مساكن الملائكة وفي "كنيسة أبكار مكتوبين في السماوات" (عبرانيين 12: 27) ومواعيد لا ينطق بها][FONT=&quot][v][/FONT]
=====================
 [FONT=&quot] (تفسير رومية 8: 3)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] (تفسير يوحنا 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iii] (تفسير لوقا 22: 9؛ العبادة بالروح: 9؛ شرح متى26: 26)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iv] (ضد الأريوسيين)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][v] الرسالة الأولى للقديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير عن كتاب رسائل القديس أموناس تعريب: القمص متياس فريد + الشماس عزيز ناشد 1984[/FONT]_​_
[/FONT]__[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

*5 - اتحادنا بالله لم يُغير بشريتنا عن طبعها الإنساني*
=============================​   إن مفهوم تقديس الإنسان والاتحاد بالله الذي يقصده الآباء حسب إعلان إنجيل الخلاص المعلن فيه برّ الله، لا يعني على الإطلاق تحول في الطبائع، أي تحول الطبيعة البشرية إلى طبيعة إلهية يفقد الإنسان فيها إنسانيته ليصبح إله أو حتى مساوي لله، ولكن المعنى الحقيقي للكلام (من جهة الخبرة):
    تأهيل الطبيعة البشرية للحياة مع الله في شركة المحبة بالقداسة أي التقديس، أي تخصيص هيكل الإنسان لسكنى الله الحي وحلوله الخاص وذلك برفع الحاجز الخطير الذي يفصل حياة الإنسان عن حياة الله، أي رفع سلطان الخطية أولاً وتطهير القلب ورفع كل شكاية للضمير والتخلص النهائي من سلطان الموت، وذلك بغسل وتقديس دم المسيح لنا (في باطننا) سراً بالروح. 
   لذلك فالاتحاد من جهة الكامل كحياة أبدية مع الله دون نقص أو تشويش الحروب الروحية، لا يُمكن أن يتحقق إلا بالقيامة من الأموات وتمجيد هذا الجسد يوم استعلان ربنا يسوع: نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن أنفسنا أيضاً نئن في أنفسنا متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا. (رومية 8: 23)​   ولكن لأنه أُعطى لنا منذ الآن سرّ النعمة في أسرار ووصايا وقوة إلهية لكي نغلب بها الخطية، هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة: كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة. اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة. (2بطرس 1: 3 – 4)

   لذلك فقد انفتح أمام الإنسان – التائب المؤمن بالمسيح – باب إمكانية تذوق الاتحاد بالله بشركة المحبة والطاعة منذ الآن كعربون استعداد ليوم استعلان شخص ربنا يسوع في مجيئه حسب وعده والحياة معه في المجد الدائم: البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات؛ كأولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم. (رومية 13: 14؛ 1بطرس 1: 14)

 عموماً، فالله باتحاده بطبعنا الإنساني في تجسده، لم يُغير ذاته ليلغي ألوهيته، كما أنه لم يُغير بشريتنا من جهة أننا بشر ويُلغي إنسانيتنا، بل قدم ذاته هبة نعمة لبشريتنا الضعيفة ورفعها إلى أعلى مستوى، أي ألبسنا ذاته، أي قدس بشريتنا وجعلها إناء مخصص لشخصه كمقرّ لسكناه الخاص والشخصي: العلي لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعات الأيادي كما يقول النبي؛ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم. (أعمال 7: 48؛ 1كورنثوس 3: 16)

   فمنحنا نعمة خاصة ومَقدرة على أن نحب من محبته ونحيا من حياته، لذلك قال: أحبوا أعدائكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، لكي تكونوا *أبناء أبيكم* الذي في السماوات، فأنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين. (أنظر متى 5)
   ومن هو الذي يقدر على هذه المحبة أن لم يكن طبعة سماوي، أي أنه دخل في شركة مع الله في المسيح الكلمة المتجسد فتطبع بطبعه الخاص ونال منه هذه المحبة: لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. (رومية 5: 5)
   فبنعمة التقديس ننال طبع جديد، فيه نحيا حياة تجديد مستمر على صورة شخص المسيح الرب من السماء (1كورنثوس 15: 47)، فأُتيح لنا أن نُفكر على مثال الله: لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيُعلمه، وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح (1كورنثوس 2: 16)، ونحب ونعمل كل شيء على مثال المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد: لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. (أعمال 17: 28) ​   فلا يوجد في الخليقة كلها من يستطيع بقوته الذاتية والشخصية أن يُفكر ويُحب أو يعمل على مثال الله وحسب طبيعته النورانية، ولكن الله بمجيئه إلينا واتخاذه طبيعتنا واتحاده الخاص بنا منحنا المقدرة – بالإيمان به – على أن نُفكر كما يفكر هو فأصبح لنا فكر المسيح، وصرنا نُحب كما يُحب هو، لذلك نستطيع الآن على ضوء هذا الكلام أن نفهم بوضوح قول الرسول: فكونوا *متمثلين بالله* كأولاد أحباء. واسلكوا في المحبة *كما* أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قُرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة. (أفسس 5: 1و 2)
   فهكذا أعطانا الآب في المسيح الرب الكلمة المتجسد أن نُفكر ونُحب ونكون حقاً على *مثاله*: [كونوا متمثلين بالله]، فنصير *واحداً معهُ* في الفكر والقلب.
 ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [حتى كما أن الله نفسه محبة وفرح وسلام وإحسان وصلاح كذلك تكون النفس في الإنسان الجديد بالنعمة][FONT=&quot]​_
_​_   ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ما هذا الذي يومض في أحشائي ويقرع قلبي دون أن يؤلمني؟ فأرتجف بقدر ما أرى نفسي أني لست أُشبهه، وأطمئن بالقدر الذي فيه أرى نفسي أُشابهه، أنها الحكمة هي التي تومض في أحشائي][FONT=&quot][ii][/FONT]​   وهناك تعبير آبائي رائع على الوحدة مع الله وسبب مشابهته يقول:
*أن الله قد أتى إلينا ليحمل جسدنا، فيُتاح لنا أن نصير نحن حاملي الروح.*​ ففي التجسد اتسمت بشريتنا بالسمات الإلهية وارتدت إنسانيتنا بهاء الله وصرنا بكل ما لنا جواً إلهياً يحيا فيه الله، وعندما نُقدم ذواتنا للمسيح الرب تقدمة حُرة تامة ونقبل نهج حياته ونتجدد كل يوم حسب صورته، يتحقق اتحادنا به ويصير التقديس فاعلاً فينا فنصير على مثاله حقاً.
   ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [إن كانت النفس تُخصص ذاتها للرب، وتتمسك به وحده، وتسير بوصاياه، وتعطي روح المسيح حقها إذا هي أتت عليها وظللتها، حينئذٍ تُحسب أهلاً لتصير روحاً واحداً وتركيباً واحداً معهُ، كما نص على ذلك الرسول: وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد" (1كورنثوس 6: 17)][FONT=&quot][iii][/FONT]

 ولا بد لنا أن نعلم يقيناً، أن الحياة الإلهية هي النعمة التي ترفعنا لهذا المستوى من التقديس والتخصيص لنتطبع بالطبع الإلهي، لأننا بقدراتنا لا نستطيع أن نجبر الله على النزول إلينا أو نستطيع أن نرفع أنفسنا إليه وأخذ ما ليس لنا، لأن الله هو من يعطينا ذاته ويهبنا هذه الشركة والمماثلة كنعمة وعطية محبة ممنوحه لنا منه، دون أن نخرج عن إنسانيتنا إطلاقاً، فنحن سنبقى في شركة مع الله دون أن يقع خلط بين طبيعته وطبيعتنا الإنسانية التي تقدست في المسيح الرب، فدعوتنا أن نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية وليس أن نكون آلهة بالطبيعة أو نتحول للاهوت لأن هذا مستحيل استحالة مطلقة ولا نقاش فيها إطلاقاً ولا جدال (الجدل الذي أصاب هذا الجيل في مقتل).

   عموماً الله القدوس هو من سكب فينا حياته وأعطانا روحه الخاص لنصير معهُ في أُلفة المحبة وفي حالة اتحاد سري في المسيح، فلنا أن ندخل في هذه النعمة الفائقة بهدوء وصمت المُحبين، نتذوقها ونعيشها عملياً كخبرة في حياتنا اليومية، ولا نستطيع أن نُعَبَّر عن هذه الشركة والوحدة السرية في كمالها الإلهي لأنها سرّ عظيم يفوق كل إدراكاتنا العقلية الإنسانية الطبيعية والتي لا ينفع أن نتفلسف فيها لنشرح ماهيتها، لكن لنا فقط أن ندخلها بالإيمان ونتممها باستمرار شركتنا مع الله في مخادعنا وكنائسنا ونحيا بالإيمان ونسلك في النور مع جميع القديسين حاملي الله.

   إذن الإنسان شريك الطبيعة الإلهية لا بشكل طبيعي (أي ليس طبيعياً كما يولد الإنسان من الإنسان فيصير إنسان بشكل طبيعي)، لأنه بالطبيعة هو في ذاته إنسان وسيظل إنسان، بل ولن يتغير أبداً عن كونه إنسان؛ فوحدتنا مع الله وشركتنا معه لا تُغير من جوهر طبيعتنا البشرية على الإطلاق، فنحن ننال هذه الشركة ونحياها بواسطة الروح القدس في يسوع المسيح المتحد بجسم بشريتنا بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير.

   ولكي لا يتشتت أحد ما ويتوه في معنى تقديس الإنسان في المسيح أو حسب اللفظ الآبائي الشهير "*تأليه الإنسان*"، أو يُدخلنا في مهاترات كلام خارج معنى الموضوع ويتهم أحد بالهرطقة ظناً منه أن التأليه كلام حرفي المقصود به أن يصير الإنسان كالله ويخلق ويوجد في كل مكان، مع أن المعنى الواضح من هذه اللفظة الآبائية هو [*انتساب* الإنسان لله]، ولكيلا يظن أحد أيضاً أن "تأليه الإنسان" عمل يُخرج الإنسان عن إنسانيته أو يُغير شيئاً من طبيعته الإنسانية، نقرأ للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي لتوضيح المعنى الحقيقي لهذا المصطلح كالآتي:
 *+ *أن الآب *بواسطة الابن يؤله ويُضيء الجميع*.. فالذي به ينال الجميع الألوهة والحياة كيف يُمكن أن يكون (الابن) من جوهر مخالف لجوهر الآب؛ ولكن "*ليس بحسب الطبيعة* نكون ابناء الله"، بل *"بسبب الابن الوحيد* الذي يكون فينا"، وكذلك أيضاً الآب لا يكون أباً لنا بحسب الطبيعة، "بل لأنه أب الكلمة الذي يكون فينا"، الذي به وفيه نصرخ يا أبا الآب. وهكذا الآب لا يدعو أبناء له إلا الذين *يرى فيهم ابنه الوحيد*؛ إذن فالروح هو الذي في الله، ولسنا نحن من أنفسنا نكون في الله، ولكن كما أننا نصير أبناء وآلهة بسبب الكلمة الذي يكون فينا، هكذا أيضاً نصير في الابن وفي الآب، ونصير واحداً معهما *بسبب الروح الذي فينا*، لأن الروح هو في الكلمة والكلمة نفسه هو بالحقيقة في الآب؛ من أجل هذا صار الكلمة جسداً لكي يقدم جسده عن الجميع، ولكي إذا اشتركنا في روحه " يؤلهنا"، - وهي العطية التي كان يستحيل علينا الحصول عليها إذا لم يكن قد لبس هو بنفسه جسدنا المخلوق، لأنه من ذلك أخذنا اسمنا "كرجال الله" "وإنسان المسيح"، ولكن كما أنه يأخذنا الروح القدس *لا نفقد طبيعتنا الخاصة* (الإنسانية)، هكذا الرب لما صار إنساناً من أجلنا ولبس جسداً *لم يتغير عن لاهوته*، لأنه *لم ينقص شيئاً عندما تسربل بالجسد، بل بالحري ألَّههُ وجعله غير ماءت*[FONT=&quot][iv] [/FONT]​ *+ *ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير في هذا الموضوع مُفرقاً بين النفس البشرية والله هكذا: 
   [هو الله وهي ليست إلهاً، هو الرب وهي صنعة يديه، هو الخالق وهي المخلوق، هو الصانع وهي المادة، ولا يوجد شيء مشترك قط بينه وبين طبيعتها][FONT=&quot][v][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لذلك يا إخوتي سيظل كل واحد فينا كما هو إنسان، لكنه منتسباً لله بسبب تجسد الكلمة، لذلك صار يُدعى: [إنسان الله، رجل الله، إنسان المسيح]، فإنسانيتنا صارت مفتداه في المسيح، خليقة جديدة تخص الله وحده وليست لآخر، المسيح الرب رأسها ونحن أعضاء جسده من لحمه وعظامه، كلنا معاً هيكل الله الحي، مقر سكناه الخاص.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]====================[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] (حياة الصلاة ص199: 283)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] (حياة الصلاة ص198: 279)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iii] (حياة الصلاة ص200: 286)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][iv] ليتنا ننظر لتركيب الألفاظ والمعاني لنفهم القصد الآبائي الصحيح من لفظة [التأليه]، هذه اللفظة التي أربكت الكثيرين بسبب عدم الحياة في المسيح من جهة الخبرة، ولأنهم دخلوا للموضوع كدراسة فكرية تعثروا والبعض رفض اللفظة جملة وتفصيلاً، لأن الفكر لا يقبلها لأنه لا يفهمها في إطار سرّ التجسد الإلهي حسب التدبير الخلاصي المعلن في الإنجيل.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][v] وممكن الرجوع لهذه الفقرات عن توضيح معنى التأليه وأن الإنسان لا يتحول لإله في كتاب القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي البابا العشرون (296 - 373م)، سيرته - دفاعه عن الإيمان ضد الأريوسيين، لاهوته - للأب متى المسكين - الطبعة الأولى مايو 1981 -  مطبعة دير القديس أنبا مقار - وادي النطرون، من صفحة 437 إلى صفحة 447، وقد تم كتابة الفقرات السابقة ما بين صفحة 441، 442[/FONT]_​_
[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

*6 - التقديس والاتحاد بالله *
 لا يُفرض على الإنسان إنما هو قبول حُرّ منه
========================​   كان في العالم وكون به العالم ولم يعرفه العالم (في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه – يوحنا 1: 26)، إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما كل الذين *قبلوه* فأعطاهم سُلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنين باسمه (يوحنا 1: 10 – 12)

   تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله، لكي يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، (لأن التبني هو الدخول في الابن أي لبس اللوغوس ابن الله)، لا يُفرض على الإنسان قسراً. فبالرغم من أنها نعمة مُعطاه مجاناً من الله للإنسان، إنما نعمة الله دائماً لها قيمتها العُليا، لأنها رفيعة للغاية وثمينة ولا تُقدَّر بثمن، وهي أيضاَ تُقدِّر جداً حُرية الإنسان ولا تقتحمها، لذلك فالتقديس والاتحاد بالله بالنعمة الإلهية يتطلب انفتاح واعي لقلب الإنسان على نعمة الله التي تسكن فيه وتُقدس الروح والنفس والجسد معاً، فلا بُدَّ من أن نعي قوة هذه النعمة العُظمى ونُقدرها ونعرف قيمتها الفائقة والثمينة ونقبل باختيارنا وحريتنا أن تعمل فينا، مُقدمين الإيمان الصالح ونصدق الله ونقبل عطيته لنا بكل تواضع القلب، لأن الإنسان الذي لا يشعر بالجوع ولا يعرف حاجاته للطعام كيف يهتم ويذهب ليأكل بشهية مفتوحة ورغبة في أن يسد حاجته بالشبع!، لذلك مكتوب: وأما كل الذين *قبلوه* فأعطاهم سُلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنين باسمه. اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم. (يوحنا 1: 12؛ عبرانيين3: 7 و8)

   ويلزمنا هنا أن نعرف معنى كلمة *قبلوه* λαμβάνω حسب تحليل معناها والقصد منها، إذ أنها لا تعني القبول العادي بل لها عدة معانٍ متصلة ببعضها البعض وهي كالتالي: [يستضيف، اِسْتَقْبَلَ (بترحاب) – أَخَذَ أو يأخذ – يتلقّى شيئًا، يحصل على شيء – حصة، نصيب – ينغرس في الذهن – يلبس ويرتدي – امسك بـ]: والمعنى هنا = "التمسك بفعالية بأخذ أو استقبال"؛ القبول (بنشاط)، قبول ما هو متاح (معروض)؛ "قبول بمبادرة" والمعنى هنا يُشدد على إرادة المتلقي (تأكيد).

   فالنعمة تأتي من عند أبي الأنوار [كمبادرة] وتقف عند باب القلب وتنادي بإلحاح وبلطف وهدوء باستمرار، ومع ذلك الإلحاح فأنها لن تدخل أبداً إن لم يسمع ويستجيب ويفتح الإنسان قلبه بنفسه [إرادة المتلقي = قبول الفعل المُقدَّم]، فإرادة الإنسان عامل أساسي، لأنها تُحدد موقفه أمام هبة الله الحي [فقالت مريم هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لي كقولك (لوقا 1: 38)]، وحينما يتقبل هذه المبادرة بالاستقبال الطيب للنعمة بكل تواضع قلب وشغف، تدخل وتستقر في أعماقه سراً، ونتيجتها أن الإنسان يدخل فوراً في علاقة شركة قائمة على محبة قلبيه متبادلة بينه وبين الله حبيبه الخاص المعطي له هذه العطية الثمينة المجانية، التي تحقق فيه عمل الله حسب التدبير، فتنغرس كلمة الحياة في القلب وتأتي بثمر كثير: لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، *فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة* القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم (يعقوب 1: 21)

   فلا يكفي أبداً أن نعرف النعمة ونسمع صوت قرعها على قلوبنا، ونفرح بحضورها وملاطفتها لنا، بل لا بُدَّ من أن نستجيب بالتوبة وفتح القلب لها باختيارنا وحريتنا وكامل إرادتنا، لأننا نُريدها فعلاً وليس مجرد قبول بالكلام نتيجة انفعال وقتي زائل يتبدل مع الوقت. 
   فإذا كان هناك على باب بيتنا ضيف نشتاق إليه ونُريده أن يكون معنا، أفلا نفتح له سريعاً لأننا نحبه ونُريده أن يدخل إلينا لنُقيم معه شركة، ونحن لا ننفعل بمجرد أن نسمع صوته ونتوقف عند هذا الانفعال ونفرح ونبتهج أنه واقف على باب منزلنا يقرع على الباب، ونذهب نتكلم عن حضوره أمام الباب، بل أننا نتحرك بشوق إليه ونفتح مسرعين لكي يدخل ونفرح بلقائه، فكم تكون النعمة المُخلِّصة حينما تقرع باب القلب، كيف نتصرف معها ونعمل.
 *+ *أنا نائمة وقلبي مستيقظ، صوت حبيبي قارعاً: "افتحي لي يا أختي، يا حبيبتي، يا حمامتي، يا كاملتي، لأن رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقصصي من ندى الليل"؛ هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، أن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه واتعشى معه وهو معي. (نشيد 5: 2؛ رؤيا 3: 20)​   إن السرّ في علاقة الشركة والوحدة مع الله، هو كونها علاقة لا تحيا إلا في جو من الحرية بين الطرفين (الله وأنا)، فالله من جهته يُبادر بالدعوة أولاً، وهي دعوة مُقدمة منه بالمحبة وبذل ابنه الوحيد على عود الصليب، والإنسان من جهته (دوره الرئيسي) يُلبي الدعوة ويستجيب لنداء الله بموافقة الإيمان.

 *+ *كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وَهَبَتْ لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة اللذين بهما قد وَهَبَ لنا المواعيد العُظمى والثمينة، لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة. (2بطرس 1: 3 – 4)​ 
   ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 
   [كذلك الله الذي يعتني بالإنسان ويتراءف عليه، فإن النفس التي تأتي باشتياق إليه، ينقاد هو إليها بالمحبة وبتحننه الطبيعي المختص به، ويتحد بنفسها، ويصير معها روحاً واحداً كقول الرسول. لأن النفس بالتصاقها بالرب وبمداومة العقل في نعمة الرب بلا انقطاع، يتراءف الرب عليها ويسكب محبته عليها *ويُلازمها*، وبذلك فإن النفس تصير هي والرب روحاً واحداً وامتزاجاً واحداً وعقلاً واحداً، وإن يكن جسدها على الأرض فأن عقلها يكون بكليته في أورشليم السمائية، يعلو إلى السماء.. ويتحد بالرب اتحاداً شديداً ويخدمه هُناك.

   وكذلك أيضاً هو، حينما يكون جالساً على كرسي العظمة في العُلا، فهو يكون معها بكليته، لأنه وضع صورتها فوق في المدينة السماوية مدينة القديسين، أي أورشليم، وأما صورته الخصوصية أي صورة نور لاهوته الفائق الوصف فإنه وضعها فيها، هو يتولاها في مدينة جسدها وهي تخدمه في مدينته السماوية، هي وريثته في السماء وهو وارثها على الأرض، فالرب يصير ميراثاً للنفس والنفس تصير ميراثاً للرب][FONT=&quot]​_

 ويقول أيضاً: [ومن حيث أن النفس تكون... كثيرة الاشتياق الحار إلى العريس السماوي بالنعمة الساكنة فيها، وتشتهي دوماً أن تدخل بالتمام إلى الشركة السرية معه، (الشركة) الفائقة الوصف بتقديس الروح. حينئذ يكشف نظرها فترى العريس السماوي بعين نقيه وجهاً لوجه في ذلك النور الروحاني الذي لا يوصف][FONT=&quot][ii][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==================[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] القديس مقاريوس عظة 46[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] حياة الصلاة ص200: 287[/FONT]_​_[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

*7 - التقديس والاتحاد بالله امتداد دائم*
    =====================​   إن التقديس الذي تحدثنا عنه، الذي هو الاتحاد بالله وسكناه الحقيقي فينا ووحدتنا معه (أي التأليه حسب المصطلح الآبائي كما شرحناه سابقاً) لا يتوقف عند حد، أو مرحلة معينة وتنتهي، فملكوت الله بطبعه يمتد وينمو في الإنسان من الداخل: ها ملكوت الله داخلكم (لوقا 17: 21)، وذلك على قدر انفتاح القلب لاستقباله ونمو كل واحد فيه بحسب عمل الروح القدس، روح التقديس[FONT=&quot]​_
   والتقديس أو مسيرة الإنسان في حياة القداسة بالنعمة واتحاده مع الله ليس رتيباً ولا وقوف ثابت، بل هو ممتداً في ملئ لا ينضُب.

 ففي مُلك يسوع كل واحد ينسى ما للوراء مُتقدماً دائماً إلى الأمام، في حالة سعي متواصل لا ينتهي أبداً: أيها الإخوة أنا لست أحسب نفسي إني قد أدركت، ولكني أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام. أسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع. (فيلبي 3: 13 – 14)، فكل واحد ينبغي أن يتقدم للأمام بقوة حسب عمل نعمة الله فيه، مستنيراً أكثر فأكثر بنور الثالوث القدوس الذي بطبعه مُشع دائماً بلا حدود أو توقف.

   فهُنا على الأرض، في واقع حياتنا الروحية العملية، نحن نتقدس بدوام واستمرار، وحالة تقديسنا وشركتنا مع الله بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة تعني إننا أحياء بالله، ومعنى اننا أحياء يعني = [ننمو باستمرار بلا توقف]، لأن الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا أن كل شيء حي ينمو، وطبعاً ننمو هنا يعني أن نتغير عن شكلنا بتجديد ذهننا وأن ندخل في طريق الكمال، ويصبح كل واحد فينا في قدر من الكمال، وذلك يعني أن ينمو ويتقدم من مرحلة لمرحلة أُخرى أعظم قدراً مما سبق، لأن في مُلك الله (أي ملكوت الله في داخلنا) جوهر الكمال يتألف بشكل دقيق من كونه لا يُصبح كاملاً أبداً، لأن الكامل المُطلق الذي لملكوت الله واسع للغاية يفوق كل قدرات الإنسان وامتداده لأن ليس له نهاية، لذلك نحن دائماً في حالة تقدم مستمر نحو الأمام، أي أن كل واحد فينا (لو آمن فعلاً وعاش في شركة الثالوث القدوس) متجه إلى كمال أعلى من الذي قبله، وهذا يُسمى النمو والامتداد الدائم والسعي المتواصل نحو الغرض.

   فيا إخوتي القُراء، أننا بلا أدنى شك، سنبقى على الدوام في شوقٍ متزايد إلى الامتلاء من الله غير المحدود وغير المتناهي. نحن بطبيعتنا المخلوقة محدودين وهو بطبيعته اللاهوتية غير محدود، وغير نهائي. وسيبقى شوقنا إليه وامتلائنا منه عاملين بالدوام من جهة، ومتزايدين لحظة بعد لحظة من جهة أُخرى، لأننا سنظل نمتلئ وندخل من مرحة لمرحلة أخرى في الملء والقداسة، وهكذا نستمر ولن نتوقف، لأن معنى اننا توقفنا: معناها أن هُناك خلل، لأن لو أي طفل أو ولد لم ينمو معناها أن هناك مرضٍ ما عطل نموه، فهو يحتاج علاج سريع لئلا يزداد المرض ويتفشى إلى أن ينكمش ويذبل جسده ويموت، لأن الحياة مع الله ليس فيها جمود، ولا توقف عن النمو.

 فبما أن الله غير محدود، فإن قداستنا وامتلائنا منه واتحادنا بشخصه هو تقدم دائم نحو الأمام بلا وقوف، لأنه امتداد دائم مستمر لا يتوقف أبداً: أيها الإخوة: أنا لست أحسب نفسي قد أدركت. ولكني أفعل شيئاً واحداً: إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام. (فيلبي 3: 13)

   فالإنسان دائماً وباستمرار سيظل يمتلئ من الله، ومع ذلك يسعى دائماً إليه، ولن يتوقف إطلاقاً إلا لو أصابه مرض روحي صنع خللاً ما عوَّق مسيرته، أو خطية أربكت حياته، لذلك ينبغي أن يعود ويتوب سريعاً جداً ملتمساً الغفران والشفاء من الله ليستكمل المسيرة مرة أخرى، يستكملها بشغف وشوق أعظم، ناسياً ما فات ممتداً إلى الأمام، والنفس دائماً – حسب الطبيعة الجديدة التي نالتها – تفرح في الرب، ومع ذلك تنمو دائماً في فرح أكثر وبمداومة: أفرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً أفرحوا (فيلبي 4: 4)

   وعموماً الله دائماً ما يقترب أكثر فأكثر منا حتى الالتصاق، ومع ذلك سيبقى هو الله المحب الذي نسعى إليه دائماً، ونلتقي به وجهاً لوجه يومياً، ومع ذلك نستمر في الاقتراب منه أكثر ونتعمق في سره الإلهي، ونكتشف أعماق هذا السرّ كل أيام حياتنا بإعلان الروح القدس الذي يسكن أوانينا الخزفية الضعيفة، وبالرغم من أننا لم نعد بعد غُرباء عن الله، ومع ذلك لن نتوقف عن أن نكون سائرين نحوه بشغف عظيم، مستمرين في المعرفة والرؤيا والقرب منه، متغيرين لصورته عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح. (2كورنثوس 3: 18)

 إننا حقاً لن نصل أبداً إلى نقطة الاكتفاء والإنجاز النهائي لكل شيء، أو نكتشف كل ما يُمكن اكتشافه أو ندرك إدراك كامل لجميع الأسرار الإلهية ونحيا بها في كمال اتساعها، ويقول أحد الأشخاص المختبرين: ليس فقط في هذا الوقت الحاضر، بل وفي الدهر الآتي أيضاً، سيكون لدى الله دائماً شيء ما جديد ليُعلمه للإنسان وسيبقى لدى الإنسان دائماً شيءٌ ما جديد ليتعلمه من الله.

 فالشوق إلى الله لهيبٌ لا يبرد، فكلما وصل المشتاق إلى الله إلى درجة، فأنه يزداد لهيباً ليصعد لدرجة أخرى، ولذلك فهو يبتدئ باستمرار. فكل نقطة يصل إليها تُصبح بداية انطلاق لنقطة أعلى، فهو دائماً يأخذ من الخبرة السابقة قوة وينطلق بها لقوة أعظم ليدخل لخبرة جديدة أعظم، وبذلك يستمر يمتد ويتقدم بلا توقف.

   ونجد القديس بولس الرسول الذي قال أنسى ما للوراء وامتد لما هو قدام في فيلبي، أنه قالها بعد أن نوه في رسالة كورنثوس الأولى (2: 9 – 10)، ورسالة كورنثوس الثانية (12: 1 – 4)، بالمشاهدات الإلهية وصعوده للسماء الثالثة، ومع ذلك قال أنسى ما للوراء وامتد لما هو قدام، فهو لم يجلس ويتوقف عند مرحلة معينه، بل تركها ليدخل في مرحلة أعمق وأمجد ناظراً لما هو قدام، مع أنه لم ينسى خبراته الروحية السابقة (لأن هذا مستحيل) بل ظلت في قلبه كأساس لا يهتز أو يتزعزع ليكمل عليه البناء. وكذلك موسى أيضاً في العهد القديم، فبعد أن صعد إلى الجبل وعاين الله لم يكتفي بل طالب بأن يراه بعينيه، لذلك نجد أن كل من يعرف المسيح الرب حسب إعلان ذاته في القلب بالروح القدس، فأنه دائماً يشتاق إلى ما هو أعلى وأعظم وأعمق، فالله لا يُشبع منه أبداً، بل نظل نشرب ونرتوي ونشبع من ماء الحياة ودسم النعمة المُقدَّم لنا في الإنجيل ومخدع صلواتنا ومن على المائدة الملوكية الذي يمدنا بالقوة والعافية الروحية الفائقة.
__   فالله الذي هو الخير والجمال الأعظم [أنت أبرع جمالاً من بني البشر. انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك (مزمور 45: 2)]، هو الذي يجذب النفس إليه بلا هوادة: أسمعي يا بنت وأميلي أُذنيكِ وانسي شعبك وبيت أبيكِ فيشتهي الملك حُسنك. لأنه هو سيدك فاسجدي له؛ أجاب حبيبي وقال لي قومي يا حبيبتي يا جميلتي وتعالي؛ أسمعيني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل؛ صوت حبيبي قارعاً. افتحي لي يا أختي يا حبيبتي يا حمامتي يا كاملتي. (مزمور 45: 10؛ نشيد 2: 10، 14؛ 5: 2)​   وبجذبه الإلهي الخاص يتولد الشوق إليه في النفس "أنا لحبيبي وإليَّ اشتياقه" (نشيد 7: 10)، وبذلك تستقر النفس على الصخر أي شخص الكلمة المتجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح، ولكنها لا تعرف إلا الاستقرار فيه، إذ يزداد اشتياقها لرؤية متسعة وبالتالي إلى استقرار أعمق، وتطلب قوة الحب الذي لا ينتهي وذلك للتعمق والاتحاد بالعريس السماوي الذي هو سرّ حياة النفس وفرحها الحلو: أجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك. لأن المحبة قوية كالموت. الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية. لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب. مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تُطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها. (نشيد 8: 6 – 7)

   فالنفس تتذوق الله بالمحبة، ولكنها لا تشبع منه إطلاقاً، تستنير منه ولكنها تبقى في ظل نوراني، لأن مشاهدة النور الكامل والمطلق وبتمامه مستحيلة الآن ونحن في الجسد، فالله سرمدي أزلي أبدي غير متناهٍ في جوهره، والنفس خالدة وغير متناهية *لا في جوهرها*، بل *في صيرورتها* حسب دعوة الله وسر خلقتها *على صورته*، فهي في حالة صيرورة دائمة تنمو وترتفع من درجة إلى درجة حسب النعمة المعطاة لها، أي الموهوبة لها منه (هدية مجانية)، فهي بالروح القدس تدخل إلى أعماق الله، ولكن تبقى أعماق الله *مستحيل* الوصول إلى كمالها المطلق، لذلك كل شخص يعتقد أنه وصل للكمال عليه أن يعرف أن هذا الإحساس كاذب وليس من الله، فقد يكون مرض روحي، أو كبرياء قلب خفي، او المحبة بردت من نحو الله، أو هُناك حركة إهمال خطيرة من الإنسان.

   فالله الحي يدخل ويسكن في النفس لتكون مدينته الخاصة، ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تحوي كماله، فتطلب المزيد باستمرار فتخرج عن ذاتها إلى الله المحبة النورانية التي تبدد كل شبه ظلمة في أعماق النفس الداخلية، ولا يزيد تقدم النفس إلا اضطراماً ولهفة للتقدم والتعمق. فهي تُفتش دائماً وأبدا عن الله وتستمر في الشوق إليه، وتُجاهد طالبه إياه وحده.

   فالركض *متواصل* بلا توقف، والله يوسع إمكانيات النفس لتدخل إلى العمق، إلى مياه سباحة نهر لا يُعبر (حزقيال 47: 5)، وهي تنال منه بصورة نسبية، أي بحسب حالتها وفي درجاتها، أي أنها تنال بحسب وضعها في هذه الدرجة الروحية، وحينما تصعد إلى درجة أخرى أعمق تزداد سعتها فيزداد عطاء الله لها، فهي دائماً تسأل الله لتنال منه والله يجود عليها ويفيض بغنى فائق كأب لا يتوقف عن العطاء، لكن العطية بحسب استطاعتها واحتمالها.

   ومن هُنا نستطيع ان نفهم قول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 
   [النفس التي تحب الله بالحق، ولو أنها تعمل عشرة آلاف من أعمال البرّ، فهي تعتبر ذاتها أنها لم تعمل شيئاً بسبب أنها لا تشبع من إلهام الله. وعلى الرغم من أنها تجهد الجسد بأصوام وأسهار كثيرة، إلا أنها ترى درجتها بالنسبة إلى الفضائل كأنها لم تبدأ بعد بأي عمل جَدي فيها. وبالرغم من عطايا الفضائل الروحية الكثيرة (من الله) والاستعلانات والأسرار السماوية التي يُنعم بها عليها، فهي تشعر في ذاتها أنها لم تحصل على شيء البتة، وذلك بسبب حبها غير المحدود لله الذي ترى أنها لم تشبع منه قط.

   (فهي) طول النهار تجوع وتعطش بسبب الحب والأمانة، تُصلي بمداومة وتستمر في تتميم الفضائل وفي التنعم بالأسرار بغير شبع، يدفعها حبها المتأجج للروح العُليا.. باستمرار تتحرك بلا هدوء في داخل نفسها بالإلهام والنعمة نحو العريس السماوي متشوقة أن تصل إلى ملء الاتحاد معهُ بالقداسة لتستريح، وقليلاً قليلاً يرتفع الحجاب الثقيل عن وجه الروح فتُحدَّق في العريس السماوي وجهاً لوجه في نور الروح الذي لا يُعبَّر عنه، فتتلامس معه بكمال الثقة. وإذ تتشكل به ترقب حائرة بشوق عظيم أن تموت للمسيح لتكون معهُ على الدوام][FONT=&quot][ii][/FONT]
 *وطبعاً هناك ملاحظة هامة للغاية، *​   أن الإنسان في حياة النمو لا ينمو وحده منفصلاً، لأنه مرتبط بجسد واحد، أي أن المسيح الرب رأس الكنيسة، رأس جسد كل من فيه أعضاء لبعضهم البعض، لا يوجد أفراد منفصلين في الكنيسة كل واحد ليس له علاقة بآخر آمن بالمسيح الرب وله إيمان حي، بل جسد واحد له أعضاء كثيرة، فلا ينمو من الجسد عضو ويتوقف آخر، بل الكل ينمو معاً جسد واحد حي بالله، لأن الكمال ليس هو كمال شخصي بل كمال جسد كامل:
 *+ *لأنه كما أن الجسد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة، وكل أعضاء الجسد الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد كذلك المسيح أيضاً؛ وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة، بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء (1كو 12: 12؛ كولوسي 1: 18)​ *+ *لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضاً اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد يهوداً كنا أم يونانيين، عبيداً أم أحراراً وجميعنا سقينا روحاً واحداً؛ فأن الجسد أيضاً ليس عضواً واحداً بل أعضاء كثيرة؛ أما أنتم فجسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفراداً (1كورنثوس 12: 13، 14، 27)​ *+ *جسد واحد وروح واحد، كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد؛ لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح، إلى أن *ننتهي جميعنا* إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله *إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح*.. صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح، الذي منه كل الجسد مركباً معاً ومقترنا بمؤازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة (أفسس 4: 4، 11 – 12، 15 – 16)​   ==========================
 [FONT=&quot] ومن هُنا نفهم لماذا نستمر ونظل نتناول من سرّ الإفخارستيا[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] حياة الصلاة ص205: 306[/FONT]_​_[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

*8 - التقديس والتبني كخبرة وعلامته في الإنسان*
   ===========================​   بحسب الحق المُعلن في الإنجيل وحسب التسليم الرسولي فالتجسد باختصار شديد وتركيز: [الله صار جسداً، حتى كل ذي جسد يتقدس ويصير مقراً صالحاً لسكنى الله وحلوله الخاص]، وهذا هو ما عبر عنه الآباء بلفظة [التأليه] أي الاتحاد بالله، وهذا معناه التطبيقي أن كل واحد فينا مدعو ليتشكل بطبع آخر جديد مختلف كُلياً عن طبعنا الإنساني الساقط، طبع سماوي وهو طبع المسيح الرب، أي بمصطلح القديس بولس الرسول: (خليقة جديدة)، والخليقة الجديدة هي الطبع السماوي الذي لنا في المسيح يسوع = [نلبس المسيح]، وبذلك فقط نستطيع أن نرتفع لفوق، وذلك بسبب أن المسيح الرب قام وصعد بجسم بشريتنا، فصار مقر وجودنا فوق حيثما المسيح الرب جالس، وذلك بكوننا منتمين إليه لأنه اتخذ جسداً: 
 *+ *وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء؛ أيها الآب أُريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيثُ أكون أنا لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم. إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً؛ وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. (يوحنا 3: 13؛ 17: 24) (1كورنثوس 5: 17؛ 6: 17)​   أي باختصار شديد نحن نتغير بدوام واستمرار لصورة المسيح الرب، ولا نصعد إلى فوق بقدراتنا ولا بأعمالنا الخاصة بل نصعد لله في الروح القدس، إذ أن الروح القدس روح البنوة هو الذي يُغيرنا إلى صورة الابن الحبيب ومن خلاله نتقدم لله الآب فنرتفع بالروح إلى فوق ونقول له أبانا وهذا هو قصد الآباء من كلمة التأليه التي تُمارس في جو الشركة والصلاة: ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح. (2كورنثوس 3: 18)

   وهذا هو التعليم الرسولي الآبائي الصحيح والمستقيم، والذي هو إيماننا الحي بتجسد الكلمة، وفعله العملي الواقعي فينا بالروح القدس، فمن يقول أني أؤمن بالتجسد يحيا على هذا المستوى ويسعى إليه بكل طاقته، لأن التجسد ليس نظرية ولا فكرة فلسفية، ولا مجرد احتفال بالمسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد ونحن بعيدين عنه وهو بعيد عنا، أي هو في مكانه الذي يخصه، ونحن في مكاننا الخاص بنا مُنعزلين عنه، وهو دائماً في فكرنا شخصية تاريخية أو مجرد علم أو معرفه، لأن الشيطان نفسه بعد موت الرب على الصليب عرف أنه هو المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، فلو صدقنا فقط أنه الكلمة المتجسد أي الله الظاهر في الجسد، فماذا يفرق إيماننا هذا عن الشيطان الذي صدق ولكنه لم ولن يستطيع أن يلتصق بالرب إطلاقاً ويستحيل أن يتغير إليه أو يصير خليقة جديدة.

   أيها القارئ العزيز، أن المراحل التي جاء بها الابن الحبيب إلينا واتحد بنا حتى الموت لأجلنا، هي المراحل عينها التي بها يضُمنا إليه ويوحَّدنا به، ويقودنا إلى الآب نبع الخيرات السماوية، إلى أن يجعلنا نتشرب بالتمام من حياته فيُحيينا بحياته الخاصة.

 وهذه مراحل الطريق الوحيد الذي هو المسيح الرب بشخصه [أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي (يوحنا 14: 6)]، يكشفها لنا العهد القديم بالصور بروح النبوة والإلهام، ويُحققها يسوع المسيح اللوغوس الكلمة المتجسد فينا بروحه الساكن في أوانينا الخزفية؛ وهي كالآتي وكما أُعلنت عبر التاريخ الإنساني في العهد القديم: [الخلق والوعد، الفصح والخروج، العهد والملكوت، الجلاء والعودة، التجديد وانتظار ملء الزمان].

 فالعهدان، القديم والجديد، واللذان هما عهد واحد في جوهرهم، قد حفرا في قلب التاريخ هذا الفصح العظيم، فصح التجسد المؤلِّه، أي هو سرّ اتحاد الله بالإنسان، ورِفعَة الإنسان للمجد الإلهي في المسيح يسوع بعمل روح الله الذي قدسنا وخصصنا لله الحي كأبناء وليس كعبيد، وهو بذاته يعيش في داخلنا ويطبع فينا ملامحه الخاصة (بصورة نسبية) لنكون صورته فعلياً وليس كمجرد فكرة تُشبع العقل وتصلح للعظات من فوق المنابر، بل حقيقة معلنه فينا وواضحة على قدر ما نقترب منه كل يوم ونأخذ من ملئه نعمة فوق نعمة.

   فعلينا الآن أن ننتبه بقلوبنا ونركز أحاسيسنا في عمل الله باستنارة الذهن بالروح، فالكتاب المقدس بهذه الطريقة التي نشرحها لا كحرف إنما كخبرة وحياة، يصير حياة الله فينا بالسرّ، مع ملاحظة أنه لم يعد معرفة السرّ الإلهي مجرد علم وثقافة ومعلومات جديدة وأبحاث، بل هو حدث يحققه الروح القدس ويُتممه فينا بتقديسنا الواقعي وتغييرنا الفعلي لشكل وصورة المسيح الرب، وتصير فينا كل يوم إشراق جديد بقوة أعظم طالما نحن نحيا بالتوبة والإيمان ولقاء الله الحي وجهاً لوجه في الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة (في مخدعنا ووسط الكنيسة وشركتها) بانفتاح الذهن المستمر بالنعمة.

   عموماً الأمر لا يتعلق بفهم الطرق التي بها يُقدسنا المسيح الرب بروحه الساكن فينا، لأن فهمها وشرحها بالتفصيل يعسُر علينا جداً، بل المهم هو أن نتمكن من أن نحيا على هذا المستوى بقوة الله وعمله السري الباطني في داخلنا. 
   وعموماً الذي يجعلنا نحيا حياة التقديس والاتحاد بالله أي التأليه (كما سبق وشرحنا)، بعمق وكثافة وازدياد هي الإفخارستيا، لأن على قدر اشتراكنا فيها بوعي الإيمان الحي فنحن ندخل في سرّ التبني وحياة القداسة لابسين المسيح الرب الذي يرفعنا لمستواه الإلهي، فعلى قدر التحام الرب بنا وقربه منا، على قدر ما يكون اتحادنا به وقربنا منه.

   فالقداسة المسيحية التي بها نُعاين الرب هي عملية رِفعه للمستوى الإلهي، أي الاتحاد بالله في المسيح، لا بقدرتنا ولا بأعمالنا لأننا لن نقدر أن نعمل ونحققه بأنفسنا، بل بعمل نعمته فينا حسب تدبيره الخاص، وذلك لأننا نشترك – في بشريتنا الواقعية المحسوسة – في بنوة المسيح من جهة أنه زرع نفسه فينا باتحاد غير قابل للافتراق، فأعطانا سمة بنوته وملامحها صارت فينا، وطبعاً نحن لا نشترك في بنوية المسيح الرب الطبيعية، بل نحن نأخذ البنوة بالتبني وليس طبيعياً ولا بالمساواة، فنحن صرنا بسبب تجسد الكلمة وانتساب الجسد له، [منتسبين إليه]، لذلك صرنا ابناء لله بالتبني في المسيح يسوع الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد: وأما كل الذين قبلوه (قبلوا الله اللوغوس المتجسد) فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه، الذين ولدوا (خليقة جديدة - إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة) ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من الله. (يوحنا 1: 12و 13)

   فنحن نتقدس حينما نزداد اتحاداً بناسوت المسيح وبالتالي لاهوته، لأنه لا فصل بينهما على الإطلاق [لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين] (القداس الإلهي): فيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال: خُذوا كلوا. هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: أشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي (أنا – الله الكلمة المتجسد) الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. (متى 26: 26 – 28؛ مرقس 14: 22 – 24؛ لوقا 22: 19 – 20)

   عموماً نجد بوضوح شديد أن الليتورچيا التي هي الإفخارستيا المحتفل بها، تجعلنا نعيش بكثافة تدبير الخلاص، الذي هو تقديسنا في المسيح، من أجل أن نحيا الآن وعلى طول الزمان، هذا الزمان الجديد الذي أُدخلنا فيه من قِبَل التدبير حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب: 
 *+ *مُبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة. إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته. لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب. الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة. إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الارض في ذاك الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعينين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته. لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده. (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)​    عموماً الآن نحن في عهد التذكار: *أصنعوا هذا لذكري Άνάμνησις  anamnesis،*​وهو التذكر الحاضر بملء قوة التدبير. ففي الاحتفال الليتورچي تذكر الكنيسة أحداث الخلاص التي صنعها الله في التاريخ، والتي اكتمل تحقيقها في صليب المسيح الرب وقيامته، وهذا هو الحدث الفصحي الذي لنا في الكنيسة، ذلك الذي حدث في التاريخ الإنساني مرة واحدة ولن يتكرر أبداً، هو نفسه قد أصبح الآن معاصراً لكل جيل، بل وفي كل لحظة من حياتنا كلنا: 
 *+* فالمسيح الرب، بكونه قام من بين الأموات، أخترق الزمن المائت، فتحول الزمان إلى أبدية حاضرة مملوءة من حياة الله ومجده، يشعره واقعياً كل من يقرُّب من الله بإيمان ليطلب أن يقدسه ويدخله في حياة الشركة مع شخصه القدوس الحي.
   ولنا أن نعلم أن المقصود بالتذكار، ليس مجرد تذكر مواقف وأحداث، إنما هو تذكار من نوع جديد تماماً: فنحن من يتذكر، إلا أن الحقيقة التي نتذكرها لم تعد في الماضي ولا في المستقبل، بل هي حاضرة في ملء قوتها وقوة فعل عملها الآن وعلى مستوى واقعنا اليومي المُعاش، وهكذا تُصبح ذاكرة الكنيسة حاضرة حضوراً بهياً وفعالاً نتذوق منها الخبرة ونأخذ ونمتلئ ونحيا بها ونعيش، لذلك فأن عِبارة [أصنعوا هذا لذكري] لم تكن عبارة للتفكير أو تذكر ماضي أو عرض فكري لمجرد أحداث تاريخية، بل هي قوة حياة ننال منها تقديس فوق تقديس، وقوة فوق قوة.
   من هُنا نرى أن الاحتفال بسرّ الليتورچية هو المكان والوقت اللذان يتجلى فيهما ويظهر نهر الحياة الجارف في سر التدبير ليتدفق بغزارة على حياة المسيحي ليُقدسها ويربطها بوحدة واحدة مع الكنيسة في الله، وهنا فقط يصبح كل ما للمسيح الرب هو للإنسان كقوة روح وحياة في داخله مسكوبة حسب مسرة مشيئة الله وتدبيره الصالح، وهنا لن تصبح المسيحية لنا لغو كلام باطل ولا نظريات ولا معرفة عقلية وصراع على الألفاظ، بل معرفة اختباريه واقعية تظهر في حياتنا فيشع منا نور الله فيجذب الجميع إليه فيمجده الكل ويمدح مجد نعمته. (أفسس 1: 6)​


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

*9 - علامة الاتحاد بالله*
 *ما هي علامة التقديس أو الاتحاد بالله*
    =====================​ وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ: *اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ* فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا (وَعِنْدَئِذٍ لاَ تُتَمِّمُونَ) شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ. لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ (بِعَكْسِ) الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهَذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. وَلَكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ (خَاضِعِينَ لِقِيَادَةِ الرُّوحِ) فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ: الَّتِي هِيَ: زِنىً، عَهَارَةٌ، نَجَاسَةٌ، دَعَارَةٌ، عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، سِحْرٌ، عَدَاوَةٌ، خِصَامٌ، غَيْرَةٌ، سَخَطٌ، تَحَزُّبٌ، شِقَاقٌ، بِدْعَةٌ، حَسَدٌ، قَتْلٌ، سُكْرٌ، بَطَرٌ (تعصب)، وَأَمْثَالُ هَذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ، فَرَحٌ، سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ، لُطْفٌ، صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ. وَدَاعَةٌ، تَعَفُّفٌ. ضِدَّ أَمْثَالِ هَذِهِ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ (وَلَيْسَ مِنْ قَانُونٍ يَمْنَعُ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الْفَضَائِلِ). وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَعِيشُ بِالرُّوحِ فَلْنَسْلُكْ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ. (غلاطية 5: 16 – 25)

   فعلامة الاتحاد بالله هي السلوك بالروح بسبب موت الجسد بالصلب والموت مع المسيح (مع المسيح صلبت)، أي بمعنى بسيط هو أولاً الحياة بحسب النعمة والإنسان الجديد (في الروح) وليس بحسب الناموس والإنسان العتيق (في الجسد)، ومن الناحية العملية التطبيقية هو رفض كل ما لشهوات النفس الدنيئة، من جهة التخلي من القلب عن الشهوات والميول المنحرفة وعلى الأخص مديح وتمجيد الناس والسعي لتمجيد الله وحده، لأن السعي لمديح الناس وقبوله بفخر وارتياح تام، وأيضاً عدم احتمال الضيق والإهانة من أجل شخص الحق (الرب يسوع الطريق والحق والحياة)، هو معوِّق أساسي للإيمان، ويُظهر أن الإنسان لم يتقدس بعد والمحبة لم تسكن القلب، وبالتالي لم يتبع المسيح الرب بصدق القلب إلى الصليب، لأن الرب نفسه لم يبحث أو يطلب كرامة في وطنه، ولم يسعى لينال مدحاً أو مجداً من الناس أو تكليله ملكاً أو رئيساً على أحد، بل تقدم نحو الصليب بثبات وتقبل كل أنواع الإهانة بدون ضجة أو ضجر: مجداً من الناس لست أقبل. ولكني قد عَرَّفتكم أن ليست لكم محبة الله في أنفسكم. أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني، أن أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه. كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض، والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه. (يوحنا 5: 41 – 44)

   فالتقديس والاتحاد بالله وظهور ثمر الروح والتمتع بكساء المجد في المسيح، يستحيل أن ينال منه الإنسان شيئاً *طالما يعشق الكرامة ويسعى لمديح الناس*، لأنه كيف يؤمن ويطلب المجد الذي من الإله الواحد ويتمتع بشركة القديسين في النور، وهو يطلب مجد الناس ويسرق المجد الذي لله، إذ يفرح بالمديح ويسعى أن يُكرَّم من الناس، خاصة لو كان خادماً في الكنيسة وعنده كاريزما ومحبوب من الناس جداً، لأن من السهولة ينزلق في فخ المديح وقبول الكرامة التي من شيمها أن تضرب القلب بالكبرياء والعجرفة: يقاوم الله المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة؛ صنع قوة بذراعه شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. (يعقوب 4: 6؛ لوقا 1: 51)

   يقول القديس فيلوكسينوس عن الذين تقدسوا ودخلوا في الاتحاد بالله، وصارت لهم رؤيا الله واضحة في قلبهم: [إن العقل (الذهن) في هذه الحالة لا يستطيع أن ينظر شيئاً، حتى ذاته، لأن روحانيته تكون متحدة بذلك النور الطاهر الملتحف به][FONT=&quot]​_

   فالتجرد من الذات (أي التجرد من كل رغبات النفس الخاصة والكبرياء والسعي للكرامة) هو العلامة الأكيدة للولوج لسرّ الشركة مع الله بالتقديس في المسيح الذي يُطلق عليه عند الآباء التأليه، أي *الاتحاد مع الله في شركة المحبة*، فالله الكلمة أخلى نفسه، جرد ذاته. فالابن المتجسد هو ابن الله الحي اللوغوس، تخلى بإرادته وحده عن مجده آخذاً صورة عبد، حتى صار لا منظر له ولا جمال، وقد ظلم ولم يفتح فاه ولم يعمل ظلماً: 
__ *+ *من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق من أرض يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه. مُحتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن، وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به. لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها، ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه. من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أُخذ وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قُطع من أرض الأحياء، أنه ضُرب من أجل ذنب شعبي. وجُعِل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته، على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن، أن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم، يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين، وآثامهم هو يحملها. لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يُقسم غنيمة، من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأُحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين. (أشعياء 53)​    فالتجرد، أو إخلاء الذات، هو بوجه خاص، طريقة الحب الإلهي: فالله أحب الإنسان فأخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد وصار في الهيئة كإنسان وأطاع الآب حتى الموت، موت الصليب باختياره وحريته، دون أن يفرض نفسه على الإنسان بالقوة، أو حتى يرغمه على قبوله قسراً.
   والتجرد يبدأ بإخلاء الله اللوغوس في التجسد، وينتهي بإخلاء الروح القدس في الكنيسة، أي أن الروح القدس ينقل إخلاء المسيح للكنيسة كلها ولكل عضو فيها، وبذلك يكشف عملياً كخبرة: سرّ إخلاء الله الحي في التجسد.

   أن سرّ العهد الجديد الذي أقامه الله معنا في الكنيسة يتم تحت علامة *التجرد والإخلاء*، وكلما كان هذا الإخلاء فينا عميقاً كلما كان اتحادنا بالله في المسيح وثيقاً، فالتقديس والاتحاد بالله والشركة في الطبيعة الإلهية لا يأتي بالكبائر ولا بالعظائم ومن هو الأفضل والأكبر والأعظم والأحسن والأكثر نشاطاً وفاعلية في الخدمة أو في نسكياته وصلواته، بل يأتي بالإخلاء والتجرد، أي اننا *لن نصعد لله في المسيح إلا بنزولنا* لأقصى درجات التجرد من داخلنا.
 *+ *في تلك الساعة تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين: "فمن هو أعظم في ملكوت السماوات". فدعا يسوع إليه ولداً وأقامه في وسطهم. وقال: "الحق أقول لكم أن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات، فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الأعظم في ملكوت السماوات" (متى 18: 1 – 4)​ *+ *حينئذ تقدمت إليه أُم ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً. فقال لها: "ماذا تُريدين"، قالت لهُ: "قُل أن يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك". فأجاب يسوع وقال: "لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا، وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها أنا"، قالا لهُ: "نستطيع". فقال لهما: "أما كأسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان، وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أُعطيه إلا للذين أُعد لهم من أبي". فلما سمع العشرة اغتاظوا من أجل الأخوين. فدعاهم يسوع وقال: "أنتم تعلمون أن رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم والعظماء يتسلطون عليهم. فلا يكون هكذا فيكم بل من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيماً فليكن لكم خادماً. ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولاً فليكن لكم عبداً، كما ان ابن الإنسان *لم يأتِ ليُخدَّم، بل ليَخدِّم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين*. (متى 20: 20 – 28)​    فربما يكون الإنسان ذو شأنٍ عظيم في مجاله، رئيس مهندسين عظيم أو طبيب مشهور، أو ملك أو رئيس أو إنسان غني ذو جاه وسلطان ومُكرَّم عند الناس، أو صاحب مركز كنسي مُكرَّم من الجميع.. الخ، ولكن في داخله متجرد من كل شيء وأذنه انسدت عن أن تسمع مديح الناس أو حتى ذمهم، ولا يتأثر في قلبه ويتعب من الإهانة أو حتى يفتخر بنفسه أو يسعى ليكون له مركز في الكنيسة ليُخدَّم من أحد أو يُكرَّم، ولذلك لا يقبل المديح من أحد في قلبه بل يحوله ويوجهه لله الحي، وكل من يذمه ويهينه يباركه من كل قلبه ويصلي لأجله (كل هذا يأتي بالطبع بتلقائية وبسبب المحبة الإلهية الساكنة في القلب وليس عافية من الإنسان، بمعنى أن الموضوع ليس فيه تدريب وقهر وكبح يجعلنا نصل لهذه الدرجة، بل يأتي فقط من القلب المملوء من محبة الله وعايش في حياة التجديد بحسب عمل النعمة الموهوبة للنفس من الله)، وبذلك يرتفع للمجد الإلهي بروح وداعة يسوع، روح التواضع والانسحاق الذي يسكن كل من يؤمن بالمسيح الرب طالباً أن يحل فيه بمجده ليدخل في سرّ حياة الشركة المقدسة.

 *فالمدح والذم، سيأتون علينا بالضرورة لا محالة*، ونحن لن نقف أمام الناس ونصيح في وجوههم أننا نرفض المديح أو نقبل الإهانة، لأن هذا مجرد شكل زائف خارجي وصوت عالي يُعبَّر عن مشكلة في النفس قد تكون خطيرة وتحتاج إلى علاج نفسي، لأننا لن نستطيع ان نمنع أن نُمدح أو نُشتم، بل من سيمدحنا نشكره على محبته ونُظهر مجد الله أمامه في حياتنا لأننا صورة الله المنظورة أمام العالم، وفي قلوبنا نرفع المجد لله لأن هو الذي تمجد والمديح له بسب عمله فينا، والإهانة والشتيمة الموجهة لنا لن تجعلنا نبغض أحداً من الناس، بل نصلي من أجله طالبين أن لا يُقيم الرب لخطيئته وزناً ويهبه نعمة؛ عموماً الموضوع يختص بالقلب وليس الشكل الخارجي وردنا على الناس من جهة الرفض الظاهري للمديح، أو القبول الشكلي للشتم والإهانة، لأننا لا نسعى إليها أو نعتبرها حتى ضرورة لنا، لأننا لسنا مرضى نفسياً ولا نحيا في الجسد بل في الروح.

   عموماً أن تقديسنا وشركتنا مع الله، أي تمجيدنا في المسيح وارتفعنا للمستوى الإلهي بالنعمة، هو لقاء تجردّ الله اللوغوس مع تجرد الإنسان المؤمن إيمان حقيقي حي عامل بالمحبة، وهذا ما يُفسرّ سرّ إلزام الإنجيل الذي يقوم على: أننا بمقدار ما نخسر أنفسنا من أجل المسيح يتوثق اتحادنا به على مستوى الخبرة: من وجد حياته يُضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها؛ لكن ما كان لي ربحاً فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة، بل إني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح؛ لأنكم رثيتم لقيودي أيضاً وقبلتم سلب أموالكم بفرح، عالمين في أنفسكم أن لكم مالاً أفضل في السماوات وباقياً (متى 10: 39؛ فيلبي 3: 7 – 8؛ عبرانيين 10: 34)
   يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 
   [كل من استطاع أن يَطَّلِع على قيمة نفسه، يستطيع أيضاً أن يَطَّلِع على قوة الطبيعة الإلهية وأسرارها، وبذلك يزداد اتضاعاً، لأن بقوة الله يرى الإنسان ضعفه (2كورنثوس 12: 5)، فيجوز الآلام مع المسيح (رومية 8: 17)، ويَصلُب ذاته ثم يتمجد معه (رومية 8: 18)، ويقوم معه، ويجلس معه (أفسس 2: 6)، ويتحد بجسده ويملك معه في ذلك العالم][FONT=&quot][ii][/FONT]​   ===================
 [FONT=&quot] (حياة الصلاة ص102: 303)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][ii] (حياة الصلاة ص205؛ ص206: 306و 308)[/FONT]_​_[/FONT]_


----------



## aymonded (23 مايو 2020)

تم الانتهاء من الموضوع بنعمة الله
وقد رفعت العظات الصوتية الخاصة بالموضوع على *اليوتيوب*
 وهم على *11 جزء* للدخول عليهم بالترتيب أضغط
 *هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------

